# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Bodybuilding.gr  Live Chat Dates

## Polyneikos

_{Live Chat Date - Παρασκευη,6/4-23:00}
_
Tην Παρασκευη,στις 22:00 θα εγκαινιαστει η νεα εκδοση του τσατ,σαφως αναβαθμισμενη από την προηγουμενη εκδοση,όσοι την είχατε προλαβει.
Για όσους εχετε ξανασυμμετασχει στο παρελθον δεν χρειαζεται να κανουμε συστασεις ,για τα νεότερα μελη αρκει να πω ότι είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να μιλησουμε κ να γνωριστουμε καλύτερα ,σε πιο χαλαρο ύφος,περι ανεμων και υδατων (δεν θα συζητηθουν θεματα που υπάρχουν στις ενότητες....)

----------


## beefmeup

to know us beeetaaaahhhhhh,δλδ :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

:01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

Εκεί θα μαστε να τα πουμε με όλα τα "διαμάντια" του φόρουμ  :01. Razz: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Georges

> to know us beeetaaaahhhhhh,δλδ


Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό ρε τσάκαλε, από ελληνική ταινία είναι;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Spyros1993

Σαν νέος του φόρουμ για δώστε περισσότερες πληροφορίες.
Εκείνη την ώρα θα υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ που να σε οδηγεί σε κάποιο chat εντός του site ή κάποιο πτυσσόμενο παράθυρο; Ή σε μορφή thread ?

----------


## beefmeup

> Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό ρε τσάκαλε, από ελληνική ταινία είναι;


μα πως σου ρθε αυτο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eri_87

Ωραία! Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να συμμετάσχω!  :03. Clapping:

----------


## Dreiko

μπραβο ρε σεις...τη απαρασκευη που εχω τη γιορτη μου και δε θα μπορω να μπω ε???
επιτηδες το κανατε...σας ξερω... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

> μπραβο ρε σεις...τη απαρασκευη που εχω τη γιορτη μου και δε θα μπορω να μπω ε???
> επιτηδες το κανατε...σας ξερω...


αν δεν μπεις εσυ ουτε εγω θα μπω.. :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## Dreiko

> αν δεν μπεις εσυ ουτε εγω θα μπω..


εσυ μπαινεις αλλου.... :08. Elephant:  :08. Elephant:  :02. Rabbit:

----------


## Levrone

> μπραβο ρε σεις...τη απαρασκευη που εχω τη γιορτη μου και δε θα μπορω να μπω ε???
> επιτηδες το κανατε...σας ξερω...


τωρα που το θυμηθηκα την Παρασκευη γιορταζει και ο πατερας μου!!!!

ααααχχχ, τιποτα τυχαιο!!!!


(ρε συ μια χαρα σου ερχεται, να πεις "παιδια πρεπει να μπω στο chat του forum , λυπαμαι, γεια σας!!!"  και να γλιτωσεις το κερασμα!!!!  λιγο γυφτικο δε λεω αλλα οποιος ντρεπεται -να το πει- κακα ζει!!! )

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

μπραβο παιδια,ωραια κινηση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Galthazar

θα το κανετε και αλλη φορα αυτο?Δεν  θα μπορεσω παρασκευη γι αυτο

----------


## gym

:01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

θα περασουμε καλααααααααα!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dreiko

> τωρα που το θυμηθηκα την Παρασκευη γιορταζει και ο πατερας μου!!!!
> 
> ααααχχχ, τιποτα τυχαιο!!!!
> 
> 
> (ρε συ μια χαρα σου ερχεται, να πεις "παιδια πρεπει να μπω στο chat του forum , λυπαμαι, γεια σας!!!"  και να γλιτωσεις το κερασμα!!!!  λιγο γυφτικο δε λεω αλλα οποιος ντρεπεται -να το πει- κακα ζει!!! )


φιλακια στον πεθερουλη μου.... :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping: 

το θεμα ειναι οτι δε θα βγω να κερασω κανεναν απλα θα εχουμε οικογενειακη συγκεντρωση και θα πεσει φαι και χρημα... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## StefPat

Τότε φεύγω για 5ήμερη βρε παιδιά :Ρ

(χεστήκατε  :01. Razz:  )
____

Ελπίζω να βρω χρόνο!  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Galthazar

καλα να περασεις Stef! :08. Toast:   Για που?

----------


## StefPat

> καλα να περασεις Stef!  Για που?


Ευχαριστώωω! Αθήνα και μετά για μια μερούλα προς Αράχωβα, Δελφούς  :01. Smile:  

[σρΥ για το οφφ]  :01. Smile:

----------


## Galthazar

> Ευχαριστώωω! Αθήνα και μετά για μια μερούλα προς Αράχωβα, Δελφούς  
> 
> [σρΥ για το οφφ]


οχι ρε φιλε!πολυημερη εκδρομη Αραχωβα, Δελφους τι μου θυμισες τωρα......

----------


## dionisos

Ελπίζω να έχω χρόνο για να μπω! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

καντε προπονηση στα δαχτυλα γιατι καποιοι και καποιες δεν τις προλαβενουμε.. :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

Eννοειται θα ειμαι δω,θα εχω κανει παρελαση με τον συλλογο αδεσποτων ζωων,θα χω πιει τα τσιπρα και θα ειμαι δω του νοου γιου μπετeα!!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σαν νέος του φόρουμ για δώστε περισσότερες πληροφορίες.
> Εκείνη την ώρα θα υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ που να σε οδηγεί σε κάποιο chat εντός του site ή κάποιο πτυσσόμενο παράθυρο; Ή σε μορφή thread ?


Θα δοθεί καποιο λινκ όπου πατωντας το θα ανοίγει παραθυρικο περιβαλλον,τα γνωστα δηλαδη.

----------


## Titanium

Πωωωωωωω...Γουσταρωωωωω...Θα ήμαστε και ολοι λιγο πολυ φτιαγμενει απο πριν μερα που θα ειναι :01. Mr. Green: .....Θα εχει πολυ χαβαλε :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

> καντε προπονηση στα δαχτυλα γιατι καποιοι και καποιες δεν τις προλαβενουμε..


 :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps: 

ετοιμασου παππουκαααα!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## eri_87

> ετοιμασου παππουκαααα!!!!


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

 :02. Clown2:

----------


## Marine

> φιλακια στον πεθερουλη μου....
> 
> το θεμα ειναι οτι δε θα βγω να κερασω κανεναν απλα θα εχουμε οικογενειακη συγκεντρωση και θα πεσει φαι και χρημα...


που πηγε η τοση αγαπη που ειχαμε μεταξυ μας??

σε εκλεψε ο ΑΛΗΤΗΣ απο εμενα... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 


τα λεμε εκει μαγκες,εχει να πεσει πολυ τρολλινγκ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## PMalamas

Καλο, δεν εχω προλαβει κανεννα στο παρελθον. Για να δουμε πιστευω να ειμαι εδω.

Πως θα λειτουργει δλδ? 

Θα μπορουμε ταυτοχρονα να μιλαμε ολοι με ολους σε ενα κοινο παραθυρο η ο καθενας θα στελνει σε αυτους που θελει? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

> 


αμεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## giannis64

> ετοιμασου παππουκαααα!!!!





> 


γελας εεε?? καλαααα!!! :01. Razz: 




> Καλο, δεν εχω προλαβει κανεννα στο παρελθον. Για να δουμε πιστευω να ειμαι εδω.
> 
> Πως θα λειτουργει δλδ? 
> 
> Θα μπορουμε ταυτοχρονα να μιλαμε ολοι με ολους σε ενα κοινο παραθυρο η ο καθενας θα στελνει σε αυτους που θελει?


ολοι με ολους. οποιος ειναι πιο γρηγορος γραφει  :01. Mr. Green: 




> αμεεεεεεεεεεεεε


τι αμεεεε βρε???  εγω φταιω.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## eri_87

> ολοι με ολους. *οποιος ειναι πιο γρηγορος γραφει*


 :banana:  :banana:  :banana:  :banana:  :banana:  :banana:  :banana: 

Ελπίζω να μην εχω "παρεμβολές" από τον dioniso....  :01. Shifty:   :01. Cool:

----------


## gym

> γελας εεε?? καλαααα!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ολοι με ολους. οποιος ειναι πιο γρηγορος γραφει 
> 
> 
> 
> τι αμεεεε βρε???  εγω φταιω.


επρεπε να εχει και φωνη λαιβ το τσατ να ακουγες την φωνουλα μουυυυυ βρεεεεεε!!!!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## PMalamas

ωραια ωραια χαμος θα γινει, εχει να πεσει γελιο

----------


## deluxe

Καλη ιδεα. Δυστυχως δουλευω βραδυ στις 25/3. Την επομενη φορα.

----------


## Galthazar

> Πωωωωωωω...Γουσταρωωωωω...Θα ήμαστε και ολοι λιγο(??) πολυ () φτιαγμενει απο πριν μερα που θα ειναι.....Θα εχει πολυ χαβαλε


.

----------


## gmalamos

Δυστυχως θα λειπω.. :02. Chinese:

----------


## lila_1

Πόση ώρα θα παραμείνει ανοιχτό το chat?

----------


## beefmeup

> Πόση ώρα θα παραμείνει ανοιχτό το chat?


εισαι περιεργη??

----------


## lila_1

> εισαι περιεργη??


Να ξέρω πόση ώρα θα αφήσω τον γάτο στο πισι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Krokodeilakias

τέλειαααααααααααααα!!! θα περάσουμε όμορφααααααααααα!!!  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Spyros1993

> Θα δοθεί καποιο λινκ όπου πατωντας το θα ανοίγει παραθυρικο περιβαλλον,τα γνωστα δηλαδη.


thanks.
μπορεί να πω βλακεία, αλλά τι ώρα θα γίνει περίπου. π.χ το απόγευμα ή το βραδάκι κατά τις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα + για να ξέρω αν θα μαι στο pc..  :01. Smile:

----------


## PMalamas

> thanks.
> μπορεί να πω βλακεία, αλλά τι ώρα θα γίνει περίπου. π.χ το απόγευμα ή το βραδάκι κατά τις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα + για να ξέρω αν θα μαι στο pc..



μα το λεει στον τιτλο ρε συ..  :01. Unsure:  στις 10 το βραδυ

----------


## Spyros1993

χαχαα... δεν το είχα προσέξει, είχα δει μόνο την ημέρα...  :08. Turtle:

----------


## dionisos

> Ελπίζω να μην εχω "παρεμβολές" από τον dioniso....


Θα κάνω αερόβιο  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## Levrone

σε 23 ωρες!!!!!!!

----------


## gym

> σε 23 ωρες!!!!!!!


με συγκινεις....θα εισαι κ εσυ??????ωχ ωχ ωχ...χααχαχαχ....χοχοοχοχ...χιχιχιχχιιχ.....χεχεχχεχεχε.....

----------


## Levrone

> με συγκινεις....θα εισαι κ εσυ??????ωχ ωχ ωχ...χααχαχαχ....χοχοοχοχ...χιχιχιχχιιχ.....χεχεχχεχεχε.....


ή εγω θα ειμαι ή εσυ!

διαλεξε!

----------


## PMalamas

ανυπομονεις............

----------


## gym

> ή εγω θα ειμαι ή εσυ!
> 
> διαλεξε!


δεν αντεχεις μαζι μου στο ιδιο τσατ ε?????χμ....να σκεφτω....να κανω την χαρη σε ενα γκαου μπιου οπως εσυ η να σου τη σπασω...?
χμ...χμ...δυσκολη αποφαση...
αραγε...ΑΡΑΓΕ λεγω τι θα κανω.... :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Titanium

> ή εγω θα ειμαι ή εσυ!
> 
> διαλεξε!


+1....Ετσι και είστε και οι δυο δεν θα προλαβαίνουμε να γράψουμε...Θα κάνετε το chat prive :08. Turtle:

----------


## gym

> +1....Ετσι και είστε και οι δυο δεν θα προλαβαίνουμε να γράψουμε...Θα κάνετε το chat prive


αχ...στεναχωριεμαι γιατι ακομα δεν εχεις καταλαβει οτι και μονη να ειμαι χωρις αυτο το μυγοθκατο παλι δεν θα προλαβαινετε νταρλινγκ!!!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Titanium

> αχ...στεναχωριεμαι γιατι ακομα δεν εχεις καταλαβει οτι και μονη να ειμαι χωρις αυτο το μυγοθκατο παλι δεν θα προλαβαινετε νταρλινγκ!!!!!!!


 :01. Cursing:  :01. Cursing:  :01. Cursing: Το ξερω αλλα είπα μπας και φιλοτιμηθείς και παραχωρήσεις την θεση στον Levrone... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

αα θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω απλα πως και απο το live chat μπορουν να απορηφθουν (μπαν απο το live chat) μελη τα οποια θα φλυαρουν..

----------


## gym

> αα θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω απλα πως και απο το live chat μπορουν να απορηφθουν (μπαν απο το live chat) μελη τα οποια θα φλυαρουν..


χμμμμμμμμμμμ......εσυ θα χασεις και μετα θα με ψαχνειςςςςς!!!!

----------


## giannis64

γιατι? εχεις σκοπο να φλυαρεις?

----------


## gym

> γιατι? εχεις σκοπο να φλυαρεις?


αναλογα το θεμα συζητησης..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 


μηπως να βγαλω και χαρτακι στην ουρα??????? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aν θυμαμαι σωστα,καλα το πήγαινε το μπουρου μπουρου η Ελενη! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

> Aν θυμαμαι σωστα,καλα το πήγαινε το μπουρου μπουρου η Ελενη!


ποια ειναι παλι αυτη?

----------


## gym

> Aν θυμαμαι σωστα,καλα το πήγαινε το μπουρου μπουρου η Ελενη!


ναι ναι....με βαλατε κατω και ανασα δεν με αφησατε να παρω...αντεεε!αλα δεν πειραζει εφοσον δεν εχετε κανει εξασκηση στα πληκτρα και ειμαι καλος ανθρωπος θα αφησω το καημενο το ζαβο απο την κρητη να μιλησει αν προλαβει γιατι οπως προειπα ειναι γκαου μπιου γκαγκα... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

> ποια ειναι παλι αυτη?


η ελενη η ραντου ρε...ασχετε....

----------


## -beba-

:02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε 2:30 περιπου εχουμε το chat date,μην ξεχνιόμαστε !!

----------


## giannis64

στην αρχικη σελιδα του φορουμ υπαρχει ηδη το λινκ του chat room.
οποιος θελει μπαινει.

----------


## TheWorst

Ωραια ηταν παιδια,μονο για 3 ωρες , αλλα τον μαρινε τον σκισαμε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδια έκλεισε λίγο απότομα το chat, sorry, αλλά πειραματιζόμουν και δε περίμενα να κλείσει... την επόμενη φορά τώρα

ΜΒ

----------


## Titanium

Ωραια περάσαμε είχε πολυ χαβαλε :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Σκεφτεστε δλδ να το ξαναανοιξετε και ποτε ?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Niiick

Τα λεμε μαγκες :02. Welcome: 

Το νου σας προσοχη στα σουπερ σετ

----------


## Eddie

Το καταλαβαμε Πανο  :01. Razz: 

Καλα ηταν..αντε και του χρονου!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## γιαννης93

δεν προλαβα να ριξω και την ζαρια μου...

----------


## Titanium

> Τα λεμε μαγκες
> 
> *Το νου σας προσοχη στα σουπερ σετ*


Αυτο πανω απολα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σκεφτεστε δλδ να το ξαναανοιξετε και ποτε ?


Αν είσαι καλο παιδι κ φρονιμο,θα ξανανοίξει σύντομα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

> Τα λεμε μαγκες
> 
> Το νου σας προσοχη στα σουπερ σετ


χαχαχαχαχαχαχ σωραιος..γεια σου niiick  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

καλά περασαμε μαγκες! Την επομενη φορα τωρα! Για πρωτη φορα πολύ καλα παντως!!!

----------


## TheWorst

> Αν είσαι καλο παιδι κ φρονιμο,θα ξανανοίξει σύντομα


οκ Πολυνεικε  :01. Smile:

----------


## Marine

> Τα λεμε μαγκες
> 
> Το νου σας προσοχη στα σουπερ σετ





> χαχαχαχαχαχαχ σωραιος..γεια σου niiick


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΧΑΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΑΛΛΟ





> καλά περασαμε μαγκες! Την επομενη φορα τωρα! Για πρωτη φορα πολύ καλα παντως!!!



Για σου ρε Νασσερ αρχοντα!!  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Spyros1993

Γαμώτο δεν πρόλαβαααα....  :01. Sad:

----------


## salpas18

> Γαμώτο δεν πρόλαβαααα....


οχι ρε φιλε και γω το εχασα :/
δεν πειραζει την αλλη φορα  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μarine,one man show  :03. Clap:

----------


## chris corfu

ειχε πολυ πλακα γενικα..  stay tuned...  :05. Weights: 


edit οι απο πανω επεσαν για υπνο μαλλον, κουραστηκαν..  χαχααχχαχαχαχα

----------


## Marine

> Μarine,one man show


 :01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed: 

ενταξει πιστευω μερικες φορες ηταν too much...αν δεν ηταν και οι κοπελες δεν θα με πειραζε,αλλα..

----------


## NASSER

> Μarine,one man show


 +1  :03. Thumb up: 

Μακάρι να έχουν ολοι την ίδια αισθηση του χιουμορ και του χαβαλε.  :03. Clap:

----------


## γιαννης93

παντως μπραβο ειχες θαρρος κ απανταγες

----------


## Titanium

Δεν μπορουσε να κανει και αλιος...Θα ετρωγε κραξιμο στα οφφ μετα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

Κριμα που τον καθυστερουσε λιγο η γιαγια στο facebook αλλα τελος παντων  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## γιαννης93

> Κριμα που τον καθυστερουσε λιγο η γιαγια στο facebook αλλα τελος παντων


η οικογενεια πανω απο ολα

----------


## Eddie

Σωστα,δε μασαει!!Ετσι εχει δειξει βεβαια,αν μας το αλλαζε τωρα θα ετρωγε κραξιμο :01. Mr. Green: 

Εγω δε θα απαντουσα παντως,να λεμε την αληθεια.

----------


## γιαννης93

ο exkaliber μπηκε κα8ολου?

----------


## Polyneikos

Για όσους δεν το πρόλαβαν από την αρχη,η συμφωνια ήταν ενα  μελος από οσους ηταν μεσα(ετυχε να ήταν ο Μarine),να δεχθει μια ερωτηση από το καθε μελος που ήταν στο τσατ.
Ειδαλλως,αν καπου δεν απαντουσε,θα ετρωγε ενα μηνα κραξιμο στα Οφ τόπικ.
Τελικα απαντησε γυρω στις 20 ερωτησεις...Καυστικες και πιπερατες :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

Ερωτικου και πορνογραφικου περιεχουμενου  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## noz1989

Respect Marine! :03. Bowdown: 

Εισαι αρχοντας!!!

Δεν μασησες!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> ο exkaliber μπηκε κα8ολου?


μπα,δεν τον πηρε το ματι μου...

----------


## TheWorst

> ο exkaliber μπηκε κα8ολου?


Ουτε εμενα το πηρε το ματι μου ..

ΥΣ:Ωρα για νανι  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Spyros1993

Το έχασα και με αυτά που μου λέτε ζηλεύω...  :01. Razz: 
Κάθε πότε γίνεται περίπου live chat ;

----------


## Marine

> Δεν μπορουσε να κανει και αλιος...Θα ετρωγε κραξιμο στα οφφ μετα


Μασανε οι λεβεντες ωρε!!




> Κριμα που τον καθυστερουσε λιγο η γιαγια στο facebook αλλα τελος παντων


Μιλφ παρακαλω.. :08. Turtle: 




> η οικογενεια πανω απο ολα


Οχι αυτη η γιαγια ρε συ.. :01. Mr. Green: 




> Respect Marine!
> 
> Εισαι αρχοντας!!!
> 
> Δεν μασησες!!


Ρε φιλε εχω λιωσει θυμαμαι ακομα αυτο που ειπε ο Eddie και με πιανει ενα νευρικο γελιο παντα.. :08. Turtle: 


Γενικα περασαμε καλα πιστευω,αν και θα ηθελα να ειμασταν λιγα ατομα παραπανω...την επομενη φορα τωρα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Pavlos17

Μαρινε εισαι πολυ μαγκας τελικα  :01. Wink: 
μακαρι ολα τα ατομα του φορουμ να ειχαν την αισθηση του χιουμορ και να μην παρεξειγουνταν.
Ωραια περασαμε παντως  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dionisos

Μια χαρά ήταν, είχε πολύ χαβαλέ και περάσαμε ευχάριστα! Η ιδέα με τις ερωτήσεις έγραψε!!! Μπράβο Πολύνεικε και μπράβο στον Marine ήταν απολαυστικός και απάντησε σε όλους άνετα!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

marine.....απο χθες νιωθω οτι σε ξερω καλυτερα.... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## PMalamas

> Μαρινε εισαι πολυ μαγκας τελικα 
> μακαρι ολα τα ατομα του φορουμ να ειχαν την αισθηση του χιουμορ και να μην παρεξειγουνταν.
> Ωραια περασαμε παντως


Αυτο ξανα πες το.. :03. Thumb up: 

Παντως μιση ωριτσα εχασα μονο 12:30 πηγα για υπνο, 1 κλεισατε?

----------


## Pavlos17

> Αυτο ξανα πες το..


μακαρι ολα τα ατομα του φορουμ να ειχαν την αισθηση του χιουμορ και να μην παρεξειγουνταν.

----------


## TheWorst

> Αυτο ξανα πες το..
> 
> Παντως μιση ωριτσα εχασα μονο 12:30 πηγα για υπνο, 1 κλεισατε?


Ναι 1 εκλεισε  :01. Smile:

----------


## Titanium

> Αυτο ξανα πες το..
> 
> *Παντως μιση ωριτσα εχασα μονο 12:30 πηγα για υπνο, 1 κλεισατε?*


Τα καλητερα εχασες :02. Chinese:

----------


## PMalamas

> Τα καλητερα εχασες


Κριμα.. φαγωθηκα να σηκωθω πρω για τρεξιμο.. και τραυματιστηκα :01. Sad: 




> μακαρι ολα τα ατομα του φορουμ να ειχαν την αισθηση του χιουμορ και να μην παρεξειγουνταν.


χαχαχ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

*έχασα πάσα ιδέα για σας όλους που ήσασταν στο τσατ. πω πω παλιοποιοτητες όλοι μαζί..*


αν και γραπτός ο λόγος και στο τσατ, έδειξε πως όταν κάποιοι άνθρωποι μπορούν να εκφραστούν πιο ελευθέρα, δείχνουν πως  τις περισσότερες από τον τρόπο που γράφουν στο φόρουμ παρεξηγούνται αδίκως. επίσης πως ακόμα και από ένα τσατ, μπορούν κάποιοι άνθρωποι να έρθουν πιο κοντά.
φανταστείτε πόσο πιο κοντά μπορεί να φέρει αυτούς τους ανθρώπους μια συνάντηση σε έναν αγώνα.

αυτό που με χαροποίησε ιδιαίτερα είναι πως τα 20 μέλη περίπου που παραβρεθήκαν στο τσατ τα έδωσαν όλα και σύσφιξαν τις σχέσεις τους. 
(ανθρώπινες, όχι σεξουαλικές. για να μην με παρεξηγήσει κανείς.)

ναστε καλά παιδιά και την επόμενη φορά θα είναι πιο όμορφα. :08. Toast:

----------


## gym

> *έχασα πάσα ιδέα για σας όλους που ήσασταν στο τσατ. πω πω παλιοποιοτητες όλοι μαζί..*
> 
> 
> αν και γραπτός ο λόγος και στο τσατ, έδειξε πως όταν κάποιοι άνθρωποι μπορούν να εκφραστούν πιο ελευθέρα, δείχνουν πως  τις περισσότερες από τον τρόπο που γράφουν στο φόρουμ παρεξηγούνται αδίκως. επίσης πως ακόμα και από ένα τσατ, μπορούν κάποιοι άνθρωποι να έρθουν πιο κοντά.
> φανταστείτε πόσο πιο κοντά μπορεί να φέρει αυτούς τους ανθρώπους μια συνάντηση σε έναν αγώνα.
> 
> αυτό που με χαροποίησε ιδιαίτερα είναι πως τα 20 μέλη περίπου που παραβρεθήκαν στο τσατ τα έδωσαν όλα και σύσφιξαν τις σχέσεις τους. 
> (ανθρώπινες, όχι σεξουαλικές. για να μην με παρεξηγήσει κανείς.)
> 
> ναστε καλά παιδιά και την επόμενη φορά θα είναι πιο όμορφα.


θα εχει και καμερα???????? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

αν εχει και καμερες μας βλεπω στην στενη ολους μαζι.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## gym

> αν εχει και καμερες μας βλεπω στην στενη ολους μαζι..


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Titanium

> *έχασα πάσα ιδέα για σας όλους που ήσασταν στο τσατ. πω πω παλιοποιοτητες όλοι μαζί..*
> 
> 
> αν και γραπτός ο λόγος και στο τσατ, έδειξε πως όταν κάποιοι άνθρωποι μπορούν να εκφραστούν πιο ελευθέρα, δείχνουν πως  τις περισσότερες από τον τρόπο που γράφουν στο φόρουμ παρεξηγούνται αδίκως. επίσης πως ακόμα και από ένα τσατ, μπορούν κάποιοι άνθρωποι να έρθουν πιο κοντά.
> φανταστείτε πόσο πιο κοντά μπορεί να φέρει αυτούς τους ανθρώπους μια συνάντηση σε έναν αγώνα.
> 
> αυτό που με χαροποίησε ιδιαίτερα είναι πως τα 20 μέλη περίπου που παραβρεθήκαν στο τσατ τα έδωσαν όλα και σύσφιξαν τις σχέσεις τους. 
> (ανθρώπινες, όχι σεξουαλικές. για να μην με παρεξηγήσει κανείς.)
> 
> ναστε καλά παιδιά και την επόμενη φορά θα είναι πιο όμορφα.


 Ωραιο ποστ :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: ..+1000Σε ολα :08. Toast:

----------


## marvin

> ενταξει πιστευω μερικες φορες ηταν too much...αν δεν ηταν και οι κοπελες δεν θα με πειραζε,αλλα..


Ε οχι οτι μας ντραπηκες..αυτο δεν το δεχομαι.....αν το ηξερα θα εβγαινα απο νωρις!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

> Ε οχι οτι μας ντραπηκες..αυτο δεν το δεχομαι.....αν το ηξερα θα εβγαινα απο νωρις!!!!



Σας ντράπηκε... είπε μονο τα μισά... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## marvin

> Σας ντράπηκε... είπε μονο τα μισά...


Ο   Marine ειναι Θεος ......τελος!!!!!!!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TheWorst

Καλυτερα θα ηταν και με ενα teamspeak για να μιλαμε κιωλας  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## PMalamas

Κατι σαν αυτο που χρησιμοποιουν αυτοι που παιζουν WoW για να μιλανε μεταξυ τους?
Πως το λενε να δεις?....

----------


## magdaline

VENTRILO!

----------


## TheWorst

Βεβαια με το teamspeak θα γινει χαμος αν ειναι μεσα 20-25 ατομα ... Δε θα καταλαβαινει κανενας για τι πραγμα μιλανε  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## PMalamas

> VENTRILO!



Σωστοοος :03. Thumb up: 

Ναι μαλλον ενας ενας μιλαει οποτε δε λεει..

----------


## TheWorst

Οχι στο teamspeak ολοι μιλανε ταυτοχρονα και δε καταλαβαινεις τπτ συνηθως  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## PMalamas

Εγω και το Skype Bussines ξερω που μπορεις να μιλας σε βιντεο μεχρι και με 8 επαφες.

----------


## TheWorst

> Εγω και το Skype Bussines ξερω που μπορεις να μιλας σε βιντεο μεχρι και με 8 επαφες.


Εχω 250 περιπου ατομα στο σκαιπ οχι το bussines (μαλλον γιατι δε ξερω καν τι ειναι) Skype 4.2  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## NASSER

Το θέμα ειναι να εχουμε επικοινωνία στο chat του φόρουμ. Στα skype και msn δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τι τρέχει... αλλη χάρη το ένα και άλλη χάρη το άλλο...

----------


## TheWorst

> Το θέμα ειναι να εχουμε επικοινωνία στο chat του φόρουμ. Στα skype και msn δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τι τρέχει... αλλη χάρη το ένα και άλλη χάρη το άλλο...


Οντως. 
Και περασαμε καλα , πολυ γελοιο  :01. Smile Wide:  Ιδιως με τον Εντι και το σουπερσετ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eri_87

Παιδιά είχε πολύ πλάκα χθες! Βγήκα στις 11, αλλά μέχρι τις 12.20 παρακολουθούσα τα δρώμενα...  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  Όντως είναι σα να σας ξέρω παραπάνω τώρα!  :01. Mr. Green:  Ώρες ώρες δε, έλιωνα στο γέλιο από τα άκυρα που πέταγαν μερικοί... (ονόματα δε λέμε :01. Shifty: )

Πάντως έχω να πω ότι από την αρχή του τσατ ξεχώρισα τον Μαρίν με τα σεξουαλικά του υπονοούμενα κ τελικά το πλήρωσε στις ερωτήσεις...  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:  Εμ... τα θελε κι εσένα... :08. Spank:   :01. Mr. Green: 

Περιμένουμε τη νέα συνάντηση λοιπόν!!!!!!!!  :02. Rocking:

----------


## noz1989

πεταξε και ο ντρεικο μια τρελη ατακα μετα την ερωτηση που εκανα στον μαριν και ακομα την σκεφτομαι και γελαω μονος μου!!!

Οπως και του βασιλη βεβαιως-βεβαιως!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια μερα θα το κανουμε και τελειως αντρικη υποθεση το τσατ και εκει να δείτε ερωτησεις..ΘΑ φαω και εγω ban :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## eri_87

> Μια μερα θα το κανουμε και *τελειως αντρικη υποθεση* το τσατ και εκει να δείτε ερωτησεις..ΘΑ φαω και εγω ban


Γιατί δηλαδή;;; Τί είμαστε εμείς, εεεεεεεεεεεε;  :02. Bounce:

----------


## exkaliber

> Γιατί δηλαδή;;; Τί είμαστε εμείς, εεεεεεεεεεεε;


εσεις ειστε η αντρικη υποθεση   :01. Wink:

----------


## Marine

> Παιδιά είχε πολύ πλάκα χθες! Βγήκα στις 11, αλλά μέχρι τις 12.20 παρακολουθούσα τα δρώμενα...  Όντως είναι σα να σας ξέρω παραπάνω τώρα!  Ώρες ώρες δε, έλιωνα στο γέλιο από τα άκυρα που πέταγαν μερικοί... (ονόματα δε λέμε)
> 
> Πάντως έχω να πω ότι από την αρχή του τσατ ξεχώρισα τον Μαρίν με τα σεξουαλικά του υπονοούμενα κ τελικά το πλήρωσε στις ερωτήσεις...  Εμ... τα θελε κι εσένα... 
> 
> Περιμένουμε τη νέα συνάντηση λοιπόν!!!!!!!!


Θελω να πω οτι ολο αυτο το παιχνιδι ηταν στημενο απο τον Κωστα ακα Πολυνεικο ωστε να ερθει πιο κοντα σε εμενα..

Κωστα σε παρακαλω εχτες με πηρες 10 τηλεφωνα την ωρα που κοιμομουν,εγω ειμαι σοβαρη κοπε..Ε αγορι για ποια με περασες ???  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 






> Ε οχι οτι μας ντραπηκες..αυτο δεν το δεχομαι.....αν το ηξερα θα εβγαινα απο νωρις!!!!





> Ο   Marine ειναι Θεος ......τελος!!!!!!!!!!


Δεν ντραπηκα,απλα δεν ηθελα να σας φερω σε δυσκολη θεση  :01. Cool:  :01. Cool:  :01. Cool:  :01. Cool:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Μια μερα θα το κανουμε και τελειως αντρικη υποθεση το τσατ και εκει να δείτε ερωτησεις..ΘΑ φαω και εγω ban


εσυ απο μένα θα φας μπάν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  η συζήτηση μεταξύ ανδρών θα είναι υψηλού επιπέδου γιατι αν λείπουν οι γυναίκες θα εκφραζόμαστε πιο ελεύθερα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Θελω να πω οτι ολο αυτο το παιχνιδι ηταν στημενο απο τον Κωστα ακα Πολυνεικο ωστε να ερθει πιο κοντα σε εμενα..
> 
> Κωστα σε παρακαλω εχτες με πηρες 10 τηλεφωνα την ωρα που κοιμομουν,εγω ειμαι σοβαρη κοπε..Ε αγορι για ποια με περασες ???


Tην ζαρια την εριξε ο ο Worst,εγω δεν εκανα κατι,βεβαια θα μπορουσαμε να ριξουμε στον λακο με τα αγγορια και τον Γιαννη αλλα μας την γλύτωσε...Μας πήγες και εφερες ασο-δυο; :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

> πεταξε και ο ντρεικο μια τρελη ατακα μετα την ερωτηση που εκανα στον μαριν και ακομα την σκεφτομαι και γελαω μονος μου!!!
> 
> Οπως και του βασιλη βεβαιως-βεβαιως!!!


ποια ρε συ???ουτε που θυμαμαι..... :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Smile: 




> Μια μερα θα το κανουμε και τελειως *αντρικη* υποθεση το τσατ και εκει να δείτε ερωτησεις..ΘΑ φαω και εγω ban


αχχχχχ.....αντρες........ :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noz1989

> ποια ρε συ???ουτε που θυμαμαι.....



εκει που ειπες..ναι, το εχει κανει σε μενα!!!! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Dreiko

> εκει που ειπες..ναι, το εχει κανει σε μενα!!!!


μα δε το πα για αστειο....αληθεια ειναι........... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## noz1989

> μα δε το πα για αστειο....αληθεια ειναι...........


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## giannis64

παδια σημερα στης 17.30 θα ανοιξει το live chat. οπτε οποιος θελει μπορει να μπει.. :08. Toast:

----------


## Titanium

> παδια σημερα στης 17.30 θα ανοιξει το live chat. οπτε οποιος θελει μπορει να μπει..


 αααααααααα.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> παδια σημερα στης 17.30 θα ανοιξει το live chat. οπτε οποιος θελει μπορει να μπει..


ωραια,την ωρα που παω προπονηση??χαθηκε το βραδακι η μηπως θελετε να συνομοτησετε εναντιων μου? :01. Razz: 

Edit:Γιαννη ασε τα σαπια..πρωταπριλια σημερα  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

εε θα παρει ωρα βασιλη. οποτε μαλλον θα προλαβεις.. :01. Wink:

----------


## TheWorst

Και εγω 17:30 με 18:00 προπονηση ως τις 19:00-19:30 μεχρι να φαω μετα απο προπονηση πηγε κιωλας 20:30-21:00  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

παρτε καποιος τον μαρινο τηλεφονο να μπει..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

την προηγουμενη φορα ειχε παει 01.00 τα ξημερωματα. και μαλλον δεν μας εφτασε. ελπιζουμε αυτην την φορα να το χορτασουμε.  οποτε μαλλον ολοι κατι θα προλαβουν.

του μαριν το τηλ που θα το βρουμε ρε σεις. αυτο μονο ο γυναικειος πλυθησμος το γνωριζει. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eri_87

Ελπίζω να μην κάνετε πρωταπριλιάτικη φάρσα.....  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Κι εγώ υποτίθεται θα κάνω σε λίγο προπόνηση! Αλλά είμαι γρήγορο κανόνι...  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

παιδιά μετά από συνεννόηση που είχαμε αποφασίσαμε να το κάνουμε στης 19.00 μιας και τα περισσότερα μέλη είχαν πρόβλημα με της 17.30.

----------


## eri_87

> παιδιά μετά από συνεννόηση που είχαμε αποφασίσαμε να το κάνουμε στης 19.00 μιας και τα περισσότερα μέλη είχαν πρόβλημα με της 17.30.


Βασικά απόγευμα οι περισσότεροι κάνουν προπόνηση ή είναι κάπου αλλού, οπότε καλύτερα 19.00!  :03. Thumb up:  Με βολεύει κι εμένα...  :01. Mr. Green:  cu there λοιπόν!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## PMalamas

Οταν εχω μαθημα ε? Στις 7!
Αν και για πλακα το κοβω... :01. Razz:

----------


## eri_87

> Οταν εχω μαθημα ε? Στις 7!
> Αν και για πλακα το κοβω...


Είμαστε και οι δύο άπιστοι μου φαίνεται...  :01. Mr. Green:  Αλλά προς τα εκεί πάει το πράγμα...! Δεεεε γίνονται έτσι αυτά, από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη! Πώς θα έχει απαρτία αν δε το ξέρει κανείς;  :02. Clown2: 

Κάνουμε και πλακίτσες ε; χμμμμμ...

----------


## Marine

> παρτε καποιος τον μαρινο τηλεφονο να μπει.....





> την προηγουμενη φορα ειχε παει 01.00 τα ξημερωματα. και μαλλον δεν μας εφτασε. ελπιζουμε αυτην την φορα να το χορτασουμε.  οποτε μαλλον ολοι κατι θα προλαβουν.
> 
> του μαριν το τηλ που θα το βρουμε ρε σεις. αυτο μονο ο γυναικειος πλυθησμος το γνωριζει.


my fans i wont let u down.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> παδια σημερα στης 17.30 θα ανοιξει το live chat. οπτε οποιος θελει μπορει να μπει..


 ωραία γιάννη με βολεύει και μένα εγω θα έχω και κάμερα και θα έχω και μια φίλη μου είναι  μοντέλο , ετοιμάζετε για αγώνες φίτνες και θα την πώ να κάνει ενα ποζάρισμα στην καμερα να πείτε γνώμες και  να φτιάξει ατμόσφαιρα αξίζει να την  δείτε , για τούς άντρες ενοώ  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> my fans i wont let u down..


Παρεπιπτόντως,καλορίζικος! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Marine

> Παρεπιπτόντως,καλορίζικος!


ο βασιλιας καθεται στον θρονο του χαχα

----------


## giannis64

Marine
 *Moderator*  


*οπα!!!*

*καλοριζικος ρε συ...* :08. Toast:

----------


## Marine

> Marine
>  *Moderator*  
> 
> 
> *οπα!!!*
> 
> *καλοριζικος ρε συ...*


Οποιος ειναι ολυμπιακος ban...απλα και απαλα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

αμαν..

καλα ρε κωστα..  και σου ειχα πει.. να μην κανουμε διαχειρηστη κανεναν αλλον εκτος και αν ειναι ολυμπιακος. αυτος πως??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Marine

> αμαν..
> 
> καλα ρε κωστα..  και σου ειχα πει.. να μην κανουμε διαχειρηστη κανεναν αλλον εκτος και αν ειναι ολυμπιακος. αυτος πως???


χαχα

ΑΕΚτζηδες του bb.gr σας υποσχομαι..

Τερμα η καζουρα μετα απο ηττες (απευθειας μπαν)
Τερμα η αντιλογειες στο πια ομαδα ειναι η καλυτερη,οποιος διαφωνει μαζι μας (1 βδομαδα μπαν)
Και για το τελος αποφασισα να μπει ενα τριτο background για το forum με χρωμα κιτρινομαυρο και τον δικεφαλο αετο..

αυτα.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> χαχα
> 
> ΑΕΚτζηδες του bb.gr σας υποσχομαι..
> 
> Τερμα η καζουρα μετα απο ηττες (απευθειας μπαν)
> Τερμα η αντιλογειες στο πια ομαδα ειναι η καλυτερη,οποιος διαφωνει μαζι μας (1 βδομαδα μπαν)
> Και για το τελος αποφασισα να μπει ενα τριτο background για το forum με χρωμα κιτρινομαυρο και τον δικεφαλο αετο..
> 
> αυτα..



 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

χαιρε μεγα μοντερειτορ.......


ρισπεκτ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## George1993

Είναι ανοιχτό το chat τώρα???
Και αν ναι γιατί δεν το βλέπω?????

----------


## giannis64

πως ειναι δυνατων να μην το βλεπεις?

----------


## George1993

> πως ειναι δυνατων να μην το βλεπεις?


Δεν έχω ξανασυμμετάσχει... νομίζω ότι είχατε πει οτι θα φαίνεται στην αρχική...
λάθος κάνω?

----------


## giannis64

οχι. σωστα καταλαβες αλλα δεν εχει αναρτηθει.

----------


## George1993

> οχι. σωστα καταλαβες αλλα δεν εχει αναρτηθει.


Κάτσε γιατί μπερδεύτικα χειρότερα...Στις 7 δεν είχαμε πει ότι θα είναι ενεργό το chat???
( με λίγα λόγια δεν ξέρω από που να συνδεθώ )

----------


## TheWorst

Ουτε σε μενα εμφανιζεται .. Νομιζα οτι το κλεισατε ?

----------


## giannis64

:03. Clap:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> 


  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## George1993

> 


Εντάξει πρωταπριλιά τώρα 
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα 
και είχα πιστέψει ότι ήταν αλήθεια.... :01. Razz: 
 :05. Biceps:

----------


## giannis64

:01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Εντάξει πρωταπριλιά τώρα 
> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα 
> και είχα πιστέψει ότι ήταν αλήθεια....


 δεν εκανε μπαμ δλδ απο χιλιομετρα ετσι?? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## PMalamas

Edit Α καλοριζικος κι ο Μαρινος, ειμαι γαβρος, ξεκινα απο μενα  :01. Razz:

----------


## George1993

> δεν εκανε μπαμ δλδ απο χιλιομετρα ετσι??


Ειιιιιίστε ειιιιιίστε αντιπρόσωποι  :01. Razz:  ( για όσους βλέπουν Ανίτα Πάνια χαχαχα )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2Dwn...eature=related
Στο 2.00

----------


## Dreiko

> χαχα
> 
> ΑΕΚτζηδες του bb.gr σας υποσχομαι..
> 
> Τερμα η καζουρα μετα απο ηττες (απευθειας μπαν)
> Τερμα η αντιλογειες στο πια ομαδα ειναι η καλυτερη,οποιος διαφωνει μαζι μας (1 βδομαδα μπαν)
> Και για το τελος αποφασισα να μπει ενα τριτο background για το forum με χρωμα κιτρινομαυρο και τον δικεφαλο αετο..
> 
> αυτα..


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## pan0z

Μοderator? χαχαχαχαα τι αλλο θα κανετε σημερα  :01. Mr. Green: .Βασικα τον worst επρεπε να βαζατε το αξιζει περισσοτερο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Pavlos17

> Μοderator? χαχαχαχαα τι αλλο θα κανετε σημερα .Βασικα τον worst επρεπε να βαζατε το αξιζει περισσοτερο


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TheWorst

Α τους .. καλους ανθρωπους  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:  Πρωταπριλια και εγω περιμενα να ανοιξει και χαζογελανε εδω περα , λεω τι γινεται ρε που........ στη μου  :01. Smile Wide:  Καλα ρε , μπραβο  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Titanium

Τελικα παιδες ειστε πολυ ψαρουκλες και δεν το περιμενα... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
Η μαλον εγω ειμαι απελπιστικά εξυπνος γιατι καταλαβα απο την αρχη οτι ο Γιαννης εκανε πλακα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  και το εγραψα αλλα το αλλαξαμε για να δουμε ποσοι θα ψαρωσουν :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: 
Η μπορει να φταίει οτι ειχα πιει jack3d και εβλεπα τον κοσμο με αλο ματι :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
Πιος ειμαι τελος πάντων????Ο τσακ νορις???? :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Pavlos17

ειδα σημερα σε ενα φορουμ ''Arnold died 63 years old... RIP'' και λεω ΟΧΙ ΡΕ!
κανω κλικ στο τοπικ,APRILS FOOLS DAY...

----------


## Titanium

> ειδα σημερα σε ενα φορουμ ''Arnold died 63 years old... RIP'' και λεω ΟΧΙ ΡΕ!
> κανω κλικ στο τοπικ,APRILS FOOLS DAY...


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: Αυτα ειναι :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TheWorst

Ρε παιδια ασχετο με το Live Chat Date , αλλα ο Αρνολντ ειναι ηδη πανω απο 63  :01. Smile Wide:  Φανερα ειναι πλακα  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Pavlos17

> Ρε παιδια ασχετο με το Live Chat Date , αλλα ο Αρνολντ ειναι ηδη πανω απο 63  Φανερα ειναι πλακα


ο arnold ειναι 63 χρονων...εχεις και βιβλιο του και δεν ξερεις ποσο ειναι?

----------


## TheWorst

> ο arnold ειναι 63 χρονων...εχεις και βιβλιο του και δεν ξερεις ποσο ειναι?


Ξερω οτι ξενηθηκε το 1947 , αν κανω λαθος δε ξερω .. 

*Και τωρα καταλαβα τι γινοταν ! Για αυτο χθες και σημερα ολοι διαφωνειτε με αυτα που λεω, ειναι πρωταπριλια ετσι  ?*

----------


## Marine

> χαιρε μεγα μοντερειτορ.......
> 
> 
> ρισπεκτ!!!!!!!!!


Το πηρα αποφαση,θα κανω ενα φαν γκρουπ στο φεης μπουκ σαν τον Βλαχο (deluxe μην με βαρεσεις  :01. Mr. Green:  ) και θα με εξυμνειτε ολοι!!




> Edit Α καλοριζικος κι ο Μαρινος, ειμαι γαβρος, ξεκινα απο μενα


Ε,εισαι καλο παιδι εσυ ρε..δεν σε κανω γιατι γουσταρω τις φωτος απο τα ταξιδια σου  :03. Thumb up: 




> 


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> Ξερω οτι ξενηθηκε το 1947 , αν κανω λαθος δε ξερω .. 
> 
> *Και τωρα καταλαβα τι γινοταν ! Για αυτο χθες και σημερα ολοι διαφωνειτε με αυτα που λεω, ειναι πρωταπριλια ετσι  ?*


ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΜΠΙ BAΝ,ΑΠΑΙΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΜΠΙ BAN  :01. Razz:

----------


## PMalamas

χαχχαχαχαχαχαχχααχ απιστευτοι ειστε ολοι σημερα!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## giannis64

σαν μοντ εσυ δεν θα επρεπε να δεχεσαι να χαλας το τοπικ. καντε κανα κουοτ και μην το μαμ@@τε το θεμα.. :01. Wink:

----------


## TheWorst

> σαν μοντ εσυ δεν θα επρεπε να δεχεσαι να χαλας το τοπικ. καντε κανα κουοτ και μην το μαμ@@τε το θεμα..


κουοτ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΜΠΙ BAΝ,ΑΠΑΙΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΜΠΙ BAN




8)

----------


## PMalamas

χαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ απιστευτος  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

το chat άνοιξε...

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/

 :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

ωχ. ποιος τους ακουει τωρα αναμπολα και νταουλι.

----------


## Polyneikos

2:26,λήξη Τσατ!! :08. Toast:

----------


## Qlim4X

> 2:26,λήξη Τσατ!!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πω,πω,τωρα μου φαινεται ξενυχτησα,αντε πως θα κοιμηθουμε τωρα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Qlim4X

> Πω,πω,τωρα μου φαινεται ξενυχτησα,αντε πως θα κοιμηθουμε τωρα


Που να ειχες και τις τσιτες μου :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

:01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

ελα θα τ ανοιξουμε το chat? τωρα ξετελεψα..  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τωρα το κλεισε το αφεντικο :01. Sad:

----------


## Levrone

> χαχα
> 
> ΑΕΚτζηδες του bb.gr σας υποσχομαι..
> 
> Τερμα η καζουρα μετα απο ηττες (απευθειας μπαν)
> Τερμα η αντιλογειες στο πια ομαδα ειναι η καλυτερη,οποιος διαφωνει μαζι μας (1 βδομαδα μπαν)
> Και για το τελος αποφασισα να μπει ενα τριτο background για το forum με χρωμα κιτρινομαυρο και τον δικεφαλο αετο..
> 
> αυτα..


Μαρινο ΓΥΠΑ πρωταθλητη στην πιΤα!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

> Τωρα το κλεισε το αφεντικο


Να στε καλαααααα!!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παω για νανι,καληνυχτα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DrNio

Στο chat θα συμμετέχουν όλα τα μέλη που είναι online ή μόνο όσοι είναι friends και online ?

----------


## Polyneikos

Οσοι ειναι online εκεινη την στιγμη μπορουν να συμμετεχουν...

----------


## giannis64

πλακα πλακα θελει να αρχησουμε να το διοργανωνουμε σιγα σιγα..
 :08. Turtle: 
αλλα σιγα σιγα... :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

> πλακα πλακα θελει να αρχησουμε να το διοργανωνουμε σιγα σιγα..
> 
> αλλα σιγα σιγα...


Mεχρι τα Χριστουγεννα..σας κοβω να ετοιμαζεστε  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

:03. Clap:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: ρε τον μακακα... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## beefmeup

> Mεχρι τα Χριστουγεννα..σας κοβω να ετοιμαζεστε


φεεεεεταααααααααα :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Mεχρι τα Χριστουγεννα..σας κοβω να ετοιμαζεστε


Εκει κοντα  κατι αλλο θα ετοιμαστει :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

> ρε τον μακακα...





> φεεεεεταααααααααα


 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 




> Εκει κοντα  κατι αλλο θα ετοιμαστει


Κατι θυμαμαι..κατι πηρε το αυτακι μου!!

Εγω θα γουσταρα να κανονισουμε μια 2ημερη εκδρομουλα καπου.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> To bodybuilding.com θα πραγματοποιησει live webacasting την Παρασκευη στα προκριματικα και το Σαββατο στα τελικα (ωρα Las Vegas 18:30).
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/body...a-webcast.html.
> To link δεν εχει δοθει ακομα,θα το δωσουμε και εδω όταν το βαλουν.
> Με τις διαφορες της ωρας για εμας τα προκριματικα θα είναι Σαββατο χαραματα 04:30 και τα τελικα την Κυριακη την ίδια ωρα.
> Θα ανοιχτεί το live chat του  για όλους όσους προτίθενται να βαλουν ξυπνητηρι,ετσι ωστε να εχουμε μια ζωντανη παρεα όπου θα σχολιαζουμε τον αγωνα ,εντυπωσεις,κρίσεις κτλ.
> Όσοι εχουν συμμετασχει σε προηγουμενα Olympia,ξερουν ότι εχει πλακα η κατασταση.Όσοι λοιπον αποφασίσετε να ξυπνησετε θα υπαρχει κουβεντολόι.


^^^Επειδη λοιπον το Ολυμπια ερχεται το επόμενο ΣαββατοΚυριακο (17-18.9),θα κανουμε μια δοκιμη με το Livechat,μιας και εχουμε καιρο να το ανοίξουμε.
Παρασκευη λοιπόν, 9.9.2011, Live Chat στις 22:00,για κανα 2ωρο και βλέπουμε,να μιλησουμε χαλαρα,όχι για θεματα bbing,πιο προσωπικα.
Oσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε λοιπον και όποιος αντεξει :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

ΟΧΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ................μια παρασκευη ειπα να βγω και θα ανοιξετε το chat??? :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## giannis64

> Live Chat στις 22:00,για κανα 2ωρο και βλέπουμε[/B],να μιλησουμε χαλαρα,όχι για θεματα bbing,πιο προσωπικα.
> Oσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε λοιπον και όποιος αντεξει


για κανα 2ωρο???  χαααααααααααααααα!!!!!  καλοοοοο!!!   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Eddie

Ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιχχχχχχααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 


Εχω ρεπο την παρασκευη,οτι πρεπει!!

----------


## Titanium

> Ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιχχχχχχααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> 
> Εχω ρεπο την παρασκευη,οτι πρεπει!!


Κοιτα τον χαρα  :03. Thumb up:  :08. One Laugh:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

οχι ρε γαμωτοοοοο.....εχει συναυλια ο Χατζηγιαννης εκεινη τη μερα και θα παω :02. Bang Head:

----------


## sofos

> οχι ρε γαμωτοοοοο.....εχει συναυλια ο Χατζηγιαννης εκεινη τη μερα και θα παω


εσυ θα χασεις  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

> οχι ρε γαμωτοοοοο.....εχει συναυλια ο Χατζηγιαννης εκεινη τη μερα και θα παω



αα μετα ομως μην λες πως δεν σμιξανε η σχεσεις σου με τα υπολοιπα μελη του φορουμ. εδω θαχει συναυλια ο χατζηπετρης, και εσυ θα πας στον χατζηγιαννη? :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> οχι ρε γαμωτοοοοο.....*εχει συναυλια ο Χατζηγιαννης εκεινη τη μερα* και θα παω


Ωραια,θα είναι η Ζετα μόνη της στο σπίτι  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ωραια,θα είναι η Ζετα μόνη της στο σπίτι


χααχχαχαχααχχααχαχαχχααχχααχαχαχαχχααχαχχα.......κλαιω.... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

αν και η Ζετα ειναι ******  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz: 





> αα μετα ομως μην λες πως δεν σμιξανε η σχεσεις σου με τα υπολοιπα μελη του φορουμ. εδω θαχει συναυλια ο χατζηπετρης, και εσυ θα πας στον χατζηγιαννη?


θα σμιξουμε στο Νοβοτελ μην ανχωνεσαι  :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

Μια χαρά. Μου φαίνεται θα μπω και εγώ να ρίξω μια ματιά τι παίζει  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Jumaru

Και κοιτούσα χτες ένα μπουκάλι αβάνα που έχω σπίτι.. 2 πότα βγάζει δεν βγάζει.. τα τελευταία μου θα είναι (στο σπίτι). *Ταμάμ*  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## panakos

οτι πρεπει ειναι!!μπραβο παιδια θα ειμαι σπιτι εκεινη την ωρα!!!θα τα πουμε αυριο λοιπον στις 22 00 :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Muscleboss

Εκεί θα μαι και εγω  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## γιαννης93

να δουμε ποιανου τα απλυτα θα βγουνε στην φορα αυτη τη φορα...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ρε παιδια δεν μπορειτε να το κανετε κατα τις 12μιση-1παρα??

----------


## gym

:01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eri_87

Μμμμμ... ωραία... καλά να περάσετε γιατί εγώ θα ιδρώνω στη δουλειά κι εσείς θα καλοπερνάτε μπροστά στα pc σας! Φτου σας!!!  :01. Sneaky:

----------


## Αντωνης

Γιατι 22.00 ρε παιδες? :02. Shock: 
Τεσπα μπορει να ειμαι μεσα κατα τις 23.00 ελπιζω να προλαβω :03. Bowdown:

----------


## giannis64

> Μμμμμ... ωραία... καλά να περάσετε γιατί εγώ θα ιδρώνω στη δουλειά κι εσείς θα καλοπερνάτε μπροστά στα pc σας! Φτου σας!!!


ελα ρε!!  νυχτοφυλακας εισαι?? :01. Razz:

----------


## dionisos

τουλάχιστον μην το κλείσετε στις 12 μήπως προλάβουμε και εμείς!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

> τουλάχιστον μην το κλείσετε στις 12 μήπως προλάβουμε και εμείς!


Αναλογα την συμμετοχη και την ροη της κουβεντας,ΟΛΑ γινονται :01. Razz:

----------


## exkaliber

> Αναλογα την συμμετοχη και την ροη της κουβεντας,ΟΛΑ γινονται


ιντριγκα θα χει?

----------


## Polyneikos

Τολμη και γοητεια θα το κανουμε :01. Razz:

----------


## exkaliber

εγω βαζω την γοητεια  :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

Eγω το ποπ-κορν

----------


## Qlim4X

και ξεκιναμε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Qlim4X

που ειναι το chat οεοοοοοο?

----------


## Polyneikos

Παμε

----------


## Polyneikos

Το live chat εκλεισε μολις τωρα,αισιως.
Τι μας ελεγες excaliber; :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

αυτααα.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

Ναι ναι,τι ελεγε????????  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 


Ωραια ηταν παιδια.. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## lila_1

Όχι ρε γαμώτο, στο τσακ δεν το πρόλαβα.. :01. Cursing:

----------


## sofos

> Όχι ρε γαμώτο, στο τσακ δεν το πρόλαβα..


τι να προλαβεις εσυ μπηκες και βγηκες  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Όχι ρε γαμώτο, στο τσακ δεν το πρόλαβα..


Λίλα το τελευταιο μισαωρο ήταν απολαυστικο και εποικοδομητικο  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

oχι ρε πουστη μου....τωρα μολις γυρισα απο το Χατζηγιαννη :02. Bang Head:

----------


## exkaliber

τωρα καταλαβα γτ δεν εχει chat το forum..

----------


## NASSER

> Λίλα το τελευταιο μισαωρο ήταν απολαυστικο και εποικοδομητικο


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## lila_1

> Λίλα το τελευταιο μισαωρο ήταν απολαυστικο και εποικοδομητικο


Χμμμμ....πρέπει να χασα σκηνικά για τα οποία θα μετανιώσω που δεν ήμουν παρούσα..... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

> τι να προλαβεις εσυ μπηκες και βγηκες


Ε ναί, μπήκα μία στις 10 για 2 λεπτά και βγήκα γιατί βιαζόμουν....τώρα που γύρισα και είχα όλη τη διάθεση το κλείσατε....
Ε γκαντεμιά.. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sofos

> Χμμμμ....πρέπει να χασα σκηνικά για τα οποία θα μετανιώσω που δεν ήμουν παρούσα.....


σιγουρα θα μετανιωσες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  και θα θελαμε πολυ να μας πεις και συ εμπειριες αποψεις κριμα  :01. Sad:

----------


## Niiick

Οχι ρε γαμωτο, παλι της ανωμαλιας θα γινε, κριμα που το χασα :08. Turtle:

----------


## Αντωνης

> παλι της ανωμαλιας θα γινε


This :banana:  :banana:  :banana:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> Οχι ρε γαμωτο, παλι της ανωμαλιας θα γινε, κριμα που το χασα


Που ησουν ρε ψηλε?Σου ειχα κρατησει και πατσατεμπο...καλα ηταν,χαβαλε ειχαμε.Και δεν ειπαμε και τιποτα καυτο,μη φανταστεις  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Και δεν ειπαμε και τιποτα καυτο,μη φανταστεις


ναι καλα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Φαση ειχε ! Εγω παντος για πρωτη φορα που μπηκα ψιλοζαλιστικα απο το ποσο γρηγορα επεφταν τα μυνηματα :08. Turtle: . Ε εχω και μια ηλικια  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## eri_87

> ελα ρε!!  νυχτοφυλακας εισαι??


Άσε και τελικά 3.30 σχόλασα...  :01. Cursing:  

Κρίμα... Έχασα άλλο ένα εποικοδομητικό chat!!!  :01. Mr. Green:  Next time!

----------


## dionisos

Και εγώ τό'χασα! :01. Sad:  
ελπίζω η επόμενη φορά να μην αργήσει! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

> Λίλα το τελευταιο μισαωρο ήταν απολαυστικο και εποικοδομητικο


εμ περιμενατε να φυγω εγω και μετα.. :01. Sneaky: 


ηταν που θα κρατουσε μονο κανα 2ωρο.. :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χθές ήμουν σαλόνικα και δεν γινόταν να μπώ σε υπολογιστή , αλλα πιστεύω να κρατήσατε και χωρίς την παρουσία μου μια τάξη και ηθική , να μην σας βάλω τις φωνές  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

> εμ περιμενατε να φυγω εγω και μετα..
> 
> 
> ηταν που θα κρατουσε μονο κανα 2ωρο..


Γιάννη επειδη ήταν εποικοδομητική η συζητηση μας ( περι προπονησεων και διατροφης ξέρεις  :01. Mr. Green: ) θα μπορουσε αν είχε μίνει ανοιχτο το chat να συζηταμε μεχρι τωρα. :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

αα  οφτοπικ ησασταν δηλαδη..
 :01. Mr. Green: 
καλα δεν ειπαμε οτι δεν συζηταμε τετοια θεματα στο τσατ?? :08. Spank:

----------


## NASSER

> αα  οφτοπικ ησασταν δηλαδη..
> 
> καλα δεν ειπαμε οτι δεν συζηταμε τετοια θεματα στο τσατ??


Mε παρέσυραν Γιάννη... εγω δεν έκανα τιποτα....    :01. Sad:

----------


## giannis64

ναι το καιμενο..  εμαθα πως για περισοτερη απολαυση αναβες και τσιγαρακι... :08. Toast:

----------


## sofos

> ναι το καιμενο..  εμαθα πως για περισοτερη απολαυση αναβες και τσιγαρακι...


αχαχχαχαααχχαχααχαχαχ  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  αναπολουσε παλιες καλες στιγμες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

κατι τετοιο ισως.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## exkaliber

ηταν μια ομορφη νυχτα γεματη ιντριγκα





> Οχι ρε γαμωτο, παλι της ανωμαλιας θα γινε, κριμα που το χασα


υπερβολες...

----------


## TheWorst

Οχ , 5 το πρωι .. Πολυ νωρις ρε παιδια ή μαλλον πολυ αργα  :01. Mr. Green:  Αμα μεινω μεχρι τις 5 μετα μπορει να κοιμηθω οπως ειμαι στον καναπε εδω περα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

να κανουμε μια αιτηση στο mr olympia να αλλαξουν ωρα εναρξης? :08. Turtle:

----------


## Tasos Green

εγω παντος γουσταρω πολυ τα χαραματα! θα φτιαξω και καφεδαρα και θα το απολαυσω....  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Αμα μπορει ενας που θα βλεπει να με παρει τηλεφωνο πριν αρχισουν τα prejudges για το Mr.Olympia να κερδισω λιγο υπνο θα ημουν υποχρεος. :01. Help:

----------


## Tasos Green

> Αμα μπορει ενας που θα βλεπει να με παρει τηλεφωνο πριν αρχισουν τα prejudges για το Mr.Olympia να κερδισω λιγο υπνο θα ημουν υποχρεος.


βαλε ξυπνητήρι ρε συ και βάλτο καμια 5 μετρα μακρυά...  εγω αυτο κανω παντα αλιως.. το χανω το τρενο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

> εγω παντος γουσταρω πολυ τα χαραματα! θα φτιαξω και *καφεδαρα* και θα το απολαυσω....


 :08. Toast:

----------


## Galthazar

5.30 ξυπνημα και καφε για ολυμπια!! και στις 8 διαγωνισμα χαχαχαχα αυτα ειναι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Τι φραπέ λέτε ξημερώματα;;; Τέτοια ώρα μόνο Ελληνικό πίνουμε!  :08. Toast: 

Βάρβαρη ώρα γμτ... πέρσυ ξύπνησα 4.30πμ και γύρω στις 6.00 πμ με πήρε ο ύπνος, δε πρόλαβα να δω την μεγάλη κατηγορία.  :02. Smile:

----------


## Galthazar

> Τέτοια ώρα μόνο Ελληνικό πίνουμε!


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Αμα θες να εισαι κομπλε παρε ενα μεταλικο κουτακι με κοκα κολα και ριξε 1 κουταλια καφε.Εχω οδηγησει ετσι απο σερρες-λαμια μετα απο 2ημερο ξενυχτι. :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

> Τι φραπέ λέτε ξημερώματα;;; Τέτοια ώρα μόνο Ελληνικό πίνουμε! 
> 
> .


εσυ πιες και τσαι. τι μας νιαζει εμας τι πινεις εσυ ρε????

εγω θα πιω φρεντο..   ετσι. γιατι ειχα και στο χωριο μου φρεντο αμα λαχει. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω που δεν πινω κανενα είδος καφε θα πιω 2 καψουλες καφεινης,των 100mg,εχω παρει της Scitec Nutrition :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

γυρναω απο γκαζι περνω πιτσα και μπουγατσα  και αραζω καναπε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

> Εγω που δεν πινω κανενα είδος καφε θα πιω 2 καψουλες καφεινης,των 100mg,εχω παρει της Scitec Nutrition


μην την παρεις. δεν ειναι καλη. διαβασα σε ενα φορουμ (bodybyilding.gr πρεπει να το λενε) οτι δεν ειναι καλη. :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

ποιος το ειπε γιαννη?ενας beefmeup?το ειδα και γω...αστον αυτος ειναι πισωγλεντης...μην τον εμπιστευεσαι.... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> γυρναω απο γκαζι περνω πιτσα και μπουγατσα  και αραζω καναπε


Γεια σου ρε War Veteran :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> μην την παρεις. δεν ειναι καλη. διαβασα σε ενα φορουμ (bodybyilding.gr πρεπει να το λενε) οτι δεν ειναι καλη.


Tι ξερουν αυτοι ρε συ; :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ρε μαστορες γιατι δε μαζευομαστε σε κανενος το σπιτι να το δουμε ολοι μαζι αγκαλιτσα? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν διωξω τις γυναικες μου,θα φερεις τις δικες σου;  :01. Wink:   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Αν διωξω τις γυναικες μου,θα φερεις τις δικες σου;


και τις δικες μου(εκτος απο τη δικια μου :08. Turtle: ) και αλλων αμα το ψησουμε :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

θα φερει και ο Ραμπο γυναικες  από το Γκαζι που θα παει,μαζι με τις μπουγατσες :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

καλά αν είναι έτσι, κλείστε ένα εισιτήριο με την τελευταία πτήση και για μένα..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> καλά αν είναι έτσι, κλείστε ένα εισιτήριο με την τελευταία πτήση και για μένα..


ααα δεν γινεται...το παρτυ ειναι για παιδακια μεχρι 45 ετων :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: ....υπαρχει αυτο το οριο γιατι απο τα 45 και μετα οσοι ειναι χρειαζονται icariin για το performance και εμεις θελουμε να το κρατησουμε natural :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

τωρα που πηρα και γω rank ειναι κατι σαν μεταλλιο ανδρειας :02. Military Smile:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> εσυ πιες και τσαι. τι μας νιαζει εμας τι πινεις εσυ ρε????
> 
> εγω θα πιω φρεντο..   ετσι. γιατι ειχα και στο χωριο μου φρεντο αμα λαχει.



Τη Δευτέρα που θα ρθω για καφέ δε θα με βάλεις να κάνω μόνος μου φραπε, αλλά θα μου κάνεις εσύ φρέντο!  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

λιγεσ ωρεσ απομενουν,προσ το παρον ομωσ πρεπει να ασχοληθω με την προετοιμασια-εισοδο μου στο club ωστε να πεσουν ξερες ακομα και οι δυσπιστες του αθληματος

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> θα φερει και ο Ραμπο γυναικες  από το Γκαζι που θα παει,μαζι με τις μπουγατσες


όλο ωραίες ιδέες έχεις ρε κώστα  και γω μέσα είμαι,  να έρθω αν είναι για την μπουγάτσα όχι τίποτε άλλο , γιατι ο ράμπο ξέρει να ψωνίζει 
και οι γυναίκες χρειάζονται στην παρέα να φέρνουν κανα μεζέ κανένα ξηροκάρπι για την μπύρα , αλλα θα είναι ντυμένες ανάλογα σαν μαζορέτες και τα ρούχα τους για να μην ανησυχείτε για τις στυλιστικές ιδιαιτερότητες θα τα φέρω εγω θα τα έχω στην τσέπη μου έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν πιάνουν χώρο μέσα σε μια τσέπη θα χωράν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## RAMBO

θα γινει μαχη σωμα με σωμα ηλια..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> θα γινει μαχη σωμα με σωμα ηλια..


μα ράμπο για τέτοιες μάχες είμαστε σώμα με σώμα παραδοσιακά πράγματα , όχι όπως τωρα εξ αποστάσεως με ηλεκτρονικά μέσα και τηλεκατευθηνόμενους πυραύλους , να νοιώθεις την αντίπαλο , ωχ συγνώμη τον αντίπαλο ήθελα να πώ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## RAMBO

ακριβωσ ετσι ειναι ηλια και θελω να πιστευω οτι μπορει ο καθενας να αντιμετωπισει απο 2 καθωσ θα ειμαστε μια ομαδα εκλεκτων μαχητων με πειρα στον χωρο και στισ  τεχνικεσ μαχης

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ακριβωσ ετσι ειναι ηλια και θελω να πιστευω οτι μπορει ο καθενας να αντιμετωπισει απο 2 καθωσ θα ειμαστε μια ομαδα εκλεκτων μαχητων με πειρα στον χωρο και στισ  τεχνικεσ μαχης


ενοείτε απο 2 και πάνω για να έχει ενδιαφέρον η μάχη , αν αντιμετωπίζουμε εναν εχθρό θα τελειώνει γρήγορα η μαχη και θα ρουτινιάζουμε μετα .
και όλοι εκλεκτοί , ο κώστας πάντως έτοιμος είναι δήλωσε συμμετοχή πρώτος  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενας Πολυνεικος ,γνωστος Ολυμπιονίκης και ιππέας δεν θα μπορουσε να λείπει από τετοια μαχη  :01. Wink:   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dreiko

> Ενας Πολυνεικος ,γνωστος Ολυμπιονίκης και *ιππέας* δεν θα μπορουσε να λείπει από τετοια μαχη


μαλλον κτηνοβατης εννοουσες.... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

:01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

ενας σωστος admin δεν πρεπει να κολαει πουθενα,πηδαει οποιοδηποτε εμποδιο σταθει μπροστα του :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ενας Πολυνεικος ,γνωστος Ολυμπιονίκης και ιππέας δεν θα μπορουσε να λείπει από τετοια μαχη


ε τότε μιλάμε για επίπεδο τι να λέμε τώρα , θα επιδοθούμε στο άθλημα της ιππασίας δωματίου , μιλάμε για τρομερή καρδιαγγειακή άσκηση και ευεξία , αν μας φέρει και καλα άλογα ράτσας ο ράμπο δεν θα αφήσουμε τοίχο και φράχτη που να μην πηδήσουμε (μεταφορικά βεβαίως μιλάω η ομάδα των ιππέων καταλαβαίνουν και αυτο έχει σημασία) :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

> ααα δεν γινεται...το παρτυ ειναι για παιδακια μεχρι 45 ετων....υπαρχει αυτο το οριο γιατι απο τα 45 και μετα οσοι ειναι χρειαζονται icariin για το performance και εμεις θελουμε να το κρατησουμε natural


+1  εμενα δεν με πιανει. ειμαι κατω απο το οριο.. :01. Mr. Green: 




> Τη Δευτέρα που θα ρθω για καφέ δε θα με βάλεις να κάνω μόνος μου φραπε, αλλά θα μου κάνεις εσύ φρέντο!


καλα το καταλαβα πως απο αυτο το αφτι δεν ακουω καλα... :01. Razz: 




> Ενας Πολυνεικος ,γνωστος Ολυμπιονίκης και ιππέας δεν θα μπορουσε να λείπει από τετοια μαχη


αυτο το ποστ το εχω κανει κοπυ και το εχω φυλαγμενο.... :01. ROFL:

----------


## RAMBO

ηλια τα κοριτσια ειναι καθοδον...

----------


## giannis64

σιγα τα κοριτσια ρε ραμπο. ιδικα η αριστερη ειναι για κλοτσιες.. :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

αυτη ειναι μπαλαντερ οποιοσ προλαβει,καλα γιαννη μην ερθεισ ασε σε μασ την μαχη :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

εεεππ!!  ένσταση πλαστοπροσωπίας.. 

αυτή δεν είναι =εκείνη η αριστερή...

----------


## RAMBO

τωρα κανονικα πρεπει να παρει αλλοσ την θεση σου αλλα επειδη εισαι εσυ θα κανουμε μια παρατυπια :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ηλια τα κοριτσια ειναι καθοδον...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31195


ράμπο σε έχω τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη  εμπιστεύομαι το γούστο σου , δεν θα τις παντρευτούμε κιόλας  ενα αγωνα ιππασίας θα κάνουμε σιγα το πράμα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε 3' ανοίγει το Live Chat  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Txc

οεο?

ξυπνησα πανω στην ωρα?
λεω κατσε να κοιμηθω κατα τις 12 ουτως η αλλως θα ξυπνησω καπου ενδιαμεσα για να φαω και να την ξαναπεσω...
καλα το πηγα απο οτι φαινετε...

----------


## Polyneikos

We are online http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/

----------


## jimmy007

> We are online http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/


Εμένα μου λέει ότι είναι κλειστό... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

για ξαναδοκιμασε,τόσοι ειμαστε μεσα

----------


## caterpillar

Κλειστο μου λεει και εμενα  :01. Sad:

----------


## rey1989

και εμένα κλειστό μου λέει , μάλλον δεν το πρόλαβα  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad: 

edit : άκυρο , σπάμαρα το f5 (ανανέωση σελίδας) και μπήκα :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

Παιδια , ξερετε μηπως αν αυριο στις 5 μεχρι τις 7,30 παλι θα ειναι γυναικες ??? Πειτε μου , για να μη ξυπναω παλι απτις 5  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2011-olympia-webcast/




> The 2011 Figure, 202 Showdown & Mr. Olympia Finals Webcast


Οπως τα υπολογίζω αυτα από το ρολοι που μετραει αντίστροφα θα ξεκινησει στις 04:15
Βαλε διαφημισεις,βαλε 2 κατηγορίες,κατα τις 6 τους βλεπω να βγαινουν.

----------


## Galthazar

> http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2011-olympia-webcast/
> 
> 
> 
> Οπως τα υπολογίζω αυτα από το ρολοι που μετραει αντίστροφα θα ξεκινησει στις 04:15
> Βαλε διαφημισεις,βαλε 2 κατηγορίες,κατα τις 6 τους βλεπω να βγαινουν.


τι ωρα υπολογιζεις να τελειωσει?

----------


## Kazmaier

> http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2011-olympia-webcast/
> 
> 
> 
> Οπως τα υπολογίζω αυτα από το ρολοι που μετραει αντίστροφα θα ξεκινησει στις 04:15
> Βαλε διαφημισεις,βαλε 2 κατηγορίες,κατα τις 6 τους βλεπω να βγαινουν.


αρα να σηκωθουμε παλι κατα τισ 6 και , πολυνεικε αν τυχον δεις οτι βγηκαν και δεν εχουμε μπει ακομα στο chat πες τους να το καθυστερησουν λιγακι no need to rush :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> τι ωρα υπολογιζεις να τελειωσει?


Aν όντως ξεκινησουν κατα τις 6 οι μεγαλοι,βαλε ατομικα για τον καθενα,βαλε comparisons ,ανακοίνωση αποτελεσματων,κατα τις 7.30-8.00 το κοβω.




> αρα να σηκωθουμε παλι κατα τισ 6 και , πολυνεικε αν τυχον δεις οτι βγηκαν και δεν εχουμε μπει ακομα στο chat πες τους να το καθυστερησουν λιγακι no need to rush


Ναι,θα παρω τηλεφωνο για βόμβα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Titanium

Συμερα θα προσπαθήσω να ειμαι και εγω στην παρέα.....αντε γιατι χαθηκαμε τελιος :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ....

----------


## NASSER

Εγω παιδια σαν γνήσιος γκαντέμης, ο υπολογιστης σερνοταν μετα απο κατι αναβαθμίσεις που έκανα χθες. Δεν την παλευα και ξανακοιμηθηκα για να μην ξεσπάσω...
Αποψε θα μπω απο άλλον υπολογιστη.
Απο αυριο θα ψάξω για DDR1 για RAM καθως ο υπολογιστης του σπιτιου είναι παλιος  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jannous44

το τσατ ειναι ανοιχτο?

----------


## gym

εγω θα προσευχηθω ο γειτονας να ειναι ευγενικος κ χουβαρντας μαζι μου κ να πιασω πιο γρηγορο ιντερνετ γιατι πιο αργο κ απο τον θανατο ειναι πια.,.. :02. Shock:

----------


## Tasos Green

> εγω θα προσευχηθω ο γειτονας να ειναι ευγενικος κ χουβαρντας μαζι μου κ να πιασω πιο γρηγορο ιντερνετ γιατι πιο αργο κ απο τον θανατο ειναι πια.,..


don't worry be Happy... :01. Mr. Green: 

σημερα δεν το χανω με τιποτα... εχθες δεν ειχα ιντερνετ

----------


## jimmy007

> για ξαναδοκιμασε,τόσοι ειμαστε μεσα


Έπεσα για ύπνο μετά. Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω σήμερα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Επειδη μου το ανεφεραν και αλλοι 2 ότι δεν μπορουσαν να μπουν,με προβληματισε λίγο.
Ο Ραμπο παντως το ξεπερασε κανωντας 2-3 refresh στην σελίδα του chat και τελικα μπηκε.

----------


## RAMBO

ε καλα εγω ειμαι ο rambo για αυτο

----------


## Galthazar

> ε καλα εγω ειμαι ο rambo για αυτο


+1  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## manos_

:08. Jason:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε 3 λεπτα ανοίγει το τσατ        :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Titanium

> Σε 3 λεπτα ανοίγει το τσατ


Αντε γρηγορα βγικε ο Dexter.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

ποτε θα ξανα χουμε τσατ?

----------


## beefmeup

ποτε σε βολευει?

----------


## exkaliber

το βραδυ ειμαι ελευθερος

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

excaliber θα εισαι αυριο στο Ατλας?

----------


## exkaliber

οχι
παω σερρες τομοροου

----------


## beefmeup

> το βραδυ ειμαι ελευθερος


εχει πολλα βραδια ακομα το ετος..αντε να τα πουμε τοτε :08. Toast:

----------


## exkaliber

οποτε αλλη μια νυχτα αγριας αυπνιας και απελπιστικης μοναξιας
κι οτι ειχα αποφασισει να την κοψω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν όλα πανε καλα και εκδηλωθεί ενδιαφέρον,μπορεί να ανοίξουμε το Live Chat σημερα,για κανα 2ωρο  :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Μπραβο παιδια :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

:01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: αντε αντε παλι γλωσσα δεν θα βαλουμε μεσα! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατα τις 22:00 ίσως ανοίξει.Γυαλίστε τα πληκτρολογια σας  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Κατα τις 22:00 ίσως ανοίξει.Γυαλίστε τα πληκτρολογια σας


εν τω μεταξυ ειναι και το ντερμπυ...οποτε λιγοι θα ειναι μεσα.Καλυτερα :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτα τα κολπα τα κανω για εχουμε περισσότερες γυναικες στο τσατ,λιγότεροι αντρες  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

πωω...επρεπε να το καταλαβω..σε εχει χαλασει πολυ τον thread με τα hot babes :08. Turtle: δεν ησουνα ετσι :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :banana:

----------


## RAMBO

εγω θα λειπω...ζητω συγνωμη απο τις θαυμαστριες :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> Κατα τις 22:00 ίσως ανοίξει.Γυαλίστε τα πληκτρολογια σας


δεν μιλαω σε γαυρους σημερα apo τις 8 και μετα..... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> δεν μιλαω σε γαυρους σημερα apo τις 8 και μετα.....


Γενικα δεν θα μιλιεσαι σημερα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dimitrios

Πού θα βρίσκεται;

----------


## TheWorst

Εδω ειμαστε , μακαρι να ανοιξει  :01. Razz:

----------


## ελμερ

Σημερα που γιορταζω και θα λειπω θα ανοιξει? :01. Sad:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πού θα βρίσκεται;


Μπαίνοντας στο φόρουμ θα σου ανοίξει στην κεντρική σελίδα,θα το δεις :01. Wink:

----------


## Devil

> Γενικα δεν θα μιλιεσαι σημερα


μαλλον εχεις δικιο.... δεν μιλιεμαι απο τωρα.....  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## marvin

Φφφφφφ στο τσακ θα σας προλαβω..σχολαω 11 παρα.Μην φυγεται ε; :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 




Καποιος να μου προπονησει τα ζαρια....

----------


## Dreiko

> Κατα τις 22:00 ίσως ανοίξει.Γυαλίστε τα πληκτρολογια σας





> δεν μιλαω σε γαυρους σημερα apo τις 8 και μετα.....


θα σας σκισουμε ρε γαυρακια και απο το τσατ.... :banana:  :banana:  :banana: 


 :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ηλαπ

Παιδια και εγω μεσα ειμαι!

----------


## Dimitrios

Θα είμαι και εγώ μέσα λοιπόν!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## PEGY

Σίγουρα θα έχει ξανα ρωτηθεί αυτό, αλλά τι ακριβώς γίνεται στο live chat;

----------


## sofos

> Σίγουρα θα έχει ξανα ρωτηθεί αυτό, αλλά τι ακριβώς γίνεται στο live chat;


μιλανε προστυχα οι αντρες στις γυναικες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Σίγουρα θα έχει ξανα ρωτηθεί αυτό, αλλά τι ακριβώς γίνεται στο live chat;


αυτα δε λεγονται ρε συ :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

ειναι κατι σαν ερανος,προσπαθουμε να βρουμε γυναικα στο sofo

----------


## PEGY

> μιλανε προστυχα οι αντρες στις γυναικες


Τελικά είσαι μόνο κατ΄εφημισμον σοφός

----------


## sofos

> Τελικά είσαι μόνο κατ΄εφημισμον σοφός


ελα μωρε μια πλακιτσα καναμε,θα δεις το βραδυ τι παιζει,υπομονη ως τοτε  :01. Wink:

----------


## Dimitrios

Θα παίξουμε και Live το ντέρμπι;  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Σίγουρα θα έχει ξανα ρωτηθεί αυτό, αλλά τι ακριβώς γίνεται στο live chat;


Mηνυματα σε πραγματικο χρόνο,σκανε δηλαδη το ενα μετα το αλλο,γραφουν όλοι ταυτοχρονα,αν αυτο ρωτας.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

Καλη φαση..αν και ξαφνικο λιγο.Καλα να περασετε..ελπιζω να μεινει καμια γυναικα μεχρι το τελος,εστω για μια φορα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## PEGY

> Mηνυματα σε πραγματικο χρόνο,σκανε δηλαδη το ενα μετα το αλλο,γραφουν όλοι ταυτοχρονα,αν αυτο ρωτας..


Ευχαριστώ πολύ :01. Wink:

----------


## Αντωνης

Kαλη φαση,αν μπορεσω θα ειμαι μεσα κατα 22.30

Παντως πειτε το 2-3 μερες πριν ρε παιδια :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## rey1989

που ειναι το λινκ για το chat?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## giannis64

θα βγει στην ωρα του στην πρωτη σελιδα του φορουμ..

----------


## giannis64

> Kαλη φαση,αν μπορεσω θα ειμαι μεσα κατα 22.30
> 
> Παντως πειτε το 2-3 μερες πριν ρε παιδια


και εμεις αντωνη τελευταια στιγμη το πηραμε αποφαση. ηταν αυθορμητο.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dimitrios

Αναμένουμε!

----------


## Polyneikos

22:15-22:30 θα δοθεί σε αυτο το τοπικ το λινκ του τσατ  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οσοι πιστοι,προσέλθετε,θα δουλεψει για κανα 2ωρο  :02. Welcome: 

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/

----------


## Polyneikos

Λήξη Chat,μετα από 5 ώρες,ΓΕΛΑΣΑΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ,ξεκατινιαστηκαμε  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

σας προλαβααααα?????

----------


## Polyneikos

Μολις το σφυρίξαμε,παμε για υπνο

----------


## Levrone

> Μολις το σφυρίξαμε,παμε για υπνο


κατσε ρε λιγο να τα πουμε, εγω τωρα σταματησα το διαβασμα, 

αμεσως να κοιμηθεις κι εσυ????

πωωω πω βρε αδερφακι μου!!!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

:02. Welcome:

----------


## Levrone

> 


ειναι η τελευταια σου λεξη?????

 :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

Γιατί δεν το καθιερώνετε πιο συχνά?

Βασικά σε άλλα φόρουμ η εφαρμογή είναι πάντα διαθέσιμη...εδώ why not?

----------


## Devil

> Γιατί δεν το καθιερώνετε πιο συχνά?
> 
> Βασικά σε άλλα φόρουμ η εφαρμογή είναι πάντα διαθέσιμη...*εδώ why not?*


γιατι πρεπει να κανουμε τη διαφορα απο τα αλλα... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## marvin

> Γιατί δεν το καθιερώνετε πιο συχνά?
> 
> Βασικά σε άλλα φόρουμ η εφαρμογή είναι πάντα διαθέσιμη...εδώ why not?



 Γνωμη μου ,οτι γινεται συνηθεια..χανει το γουστο του!!!!Αν δεν ηταν μια φορα στο τοσο κανεις δεν θα εμπαινε.Ασε που ολες τις αποριες θα τις λυναμε εκει μεσα!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Γιατί δεν το καθιερώνετε πιο συχνά?
> 
> Βασικά σε άλλα φόρουμ η εφαρμογή είναι πάντα διαθέσιμη...εδώ why not?


Αν το καθιερωναμε ,o Cobra (aka Κρινος) θα σας αφηνε όλες εγκυους εξ΄αποστάσεως,Love at first sight  :08. Turtle:

----------


## marvin

> Αν το καθιερωναμε ,o Cobra (aka Κρινος) θα σας αφηνε όλες εγκυους εξ΄αποστάσεως,Love at first sight


Κωστα κρυβε λογια.............. :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικη βασικα μαζευω κοινο για το επόμενο Chat :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

Εγώ είμαι μέσα πάντως  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kritsinaki!

> Αν το καθιερωναμε ,o Cobra (aka Κρινοhttp://forum.bodybuilding.gr/images/smilies/rofl.gifς) θα σας αφηνε όλες εγκυους εξ΄αποστάσεως,Love at first sight


  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## marvin

> Νικη βασικα μαζευω κοινο για το επόμενο Chat



Οκ μαζι σου τοτε!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Αν το καθιερωναμε ,o Cobra (aka Κρινος) θα σας αφηνε όλες εγκυους εξ΄αποστάσεως,Love at first sight


αααα....εγω μια θελω Κωστα...τα'χουμε πει αυτα :01. Sneaky:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αν το καθιερωναμε ,o Cobra (aka Κρινος) *θα σας αφηνε όλες εγκυους εξ΄αποστάσεως,Love at first sight*





> Εγώ είμαι μέσα πάντως


Για την σύλληψη; :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> αααα....εγω *μια* θελω Κωστα...τα'χουμε πει αυτα


Δεν εισαι και για *παραπανω*

----------


## RAMBO

ωχ cobra..τι ειναι αυτα που λεει?μεχρι μια μονο....και σε ειχα για δικο μασ παιδι :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ραμπο όπως καταλαβαίνεις μονο ενας War Veteran όπως εσυ μπορεί να ανταπεξελθει σε δυσκολες αποστολες. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

γι αυτο αλλωστε ημουν και στα επιλεκτα σωματα ασφαλειας :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Δεν εισαι και για *παραπανω*


Οταν σου χτυπαει ο ερωτας :02. Love:  την πορτα,πού να σκεφτεις για παραπανω ρε? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Οταν σου χτυπαει ο ερωτας την πορτα,πού να σκεφτεις για παραπανω ρε?







 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

νταξ εισαι υπερβολικος και συ :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αντε καλα 





 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

> αααα....εγω μια θελω Κωστα...τα'χουμε πει αυτα


Χαλάλι σου αυτο το κορίτσι: http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ς-έγινε...
Τοσο αγώνα έδωσες χθες  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

χαχαχαχααχ :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: ολοι συνομοτειτε εναντιων μου :01. Sad:

----------


## giannis64

> Γνωμη μου ,οτι γινεται συνηθεια..χανει το γουστο του!!!!Αν δεν ηταν μια φορα στο τοσο κανεις δεν θα εμπαινε.*Ασε που ολες τις αποριες θα τις λυναμε εκει μεσα*!!


αυτο   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kritsinaki!

> Δεν εισαι και για *παραπανω*


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε 10΄ θα ανοίξει το τσατ,για κανα 2ωρακι  :01. Wink: 
Οσοι πιστοί,προσέλθετε :02. Welcome:

----------


## Dreiko

> Σε 10΄ θα ανοίξει το τσατ,για κανα 2ωρακι 
> Οσοι πιστοί,προσέλθετε





να δουμε ποιος θα μας κανει εξομολογηση αυτη τη φορα??? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

Για να μαζευόμαστε.... έχω κέφια απόψε...  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαταλαβα.Να βαλουμε σημανση  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

αντε ανοιχτο ευλογημενε.... :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμενουμε 

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/

----------


## lila_1

Για πόση ώρα?


Εντιτ: τι μόνο για 2 ώρες δλδ???

----------


## Polyneikos

και βλέπουμε :01. Mr. Green: 
αντε μπες μεσα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## vaggan

για κατι τετοια ειναι το face φτου ρε γαμωτο ξενερωσα.

----------


## Polyneikos

ρε συ,μεσω του φόρουμ ειναι,πατα εδω http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/

----------


## beefmeup

ασε φιλε γιατι στο φεης κυκλοφορουν κατι τυποι που μπορει μετα αμα στραβωσουν να σε ψαχνουν να σε δειρουν.. :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: 
ουτε εγω εχω ρε..κρατα χαρακτηρα.

----------


## vaggan

εγω φιλε την μοστρα μου φατσα καρτα την εχω οποιος θελησει να με δειρει φατσα καρτα με εχει στο αβαταρ το face θα περιμενει :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

> και βλέπουμε
> αντε μπες μεσα


Διαβάζω ρε συ, θα μπώ μετά τις 12 αν δεν το χετε διαλυσει ακομα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

μπορεί και να βαστηξει  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

καλα περασαμε και σημερα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

κριμα ρε παιδια μολις σας ειχα στειλει και ενα hot babe για να κοιμηθητε ηρεμοι  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  αλλα δε προλαβα γιατι εκλεισε  :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

ααα μπα τελειωσε η ανακριση? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

:01. Mr. Green: ...ναι

----------


## sofos

> ααα μπα τελειωσε η ανακριση?


ναι μωρε  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  εσυ ομως δε μ εκανες ερωτηση,θα το χω παραπονο  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## xelashai

> ααα μπα τελειωσε η ανακριση?


δεν προλαβαμε να μαθουμε πολλα..

----------


## sofos

> δεν προλαβαμε να μαθουμε πολλα..


αυριο πανε για καφε με τον ραμπο να μαθεις,ετσι απ το ιντερνετ δουλεια δε γινεται γιατι  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

> δεν προλαβαμε να μαθουμε πολλα..


Δεν ρώτησες τίποτα... τι να σου κάνουμε...?

----------


## RAMBO

> δεν προλαβαμε να μαθουμε πολλα..



ααα μα δεν με ρωτησες....

----------


## xelashai

> Δεν ρώτησες τίποτα... τι να σου κάνουμε...?


ε πανω στο καλυτερο το κλεισατε... :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

> ε πανω στο καλυτερο το κλεισατε...


Ρώτα εδώ... μην σου κόψουμε τη φόρα...

----------


## xelashai

> Ρώτα εδώ... μην σου κόψουμε τη φόρα...


τσου και πάλι..prive αυτα.. :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

....για να σε δω..στειλε μου ερωτησεις :01. Wink:

----------


## xelashai

> ....αντε για να σε δω..στειλε μου ερωτησεις


...τους φιλους τελικα ειναι να ρωτας...

----------


## RAMBO

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :03. Thumb up: 

μα ειπα οτι θα σου πω την αληθεια και θα το κανω,δεν με εμπιστευεσαι?

----------


## sofos

αντε εσας θα σας παντρεψουμε στο τελος  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## xelashai

> αντε εσας θα σας παντρεψουμε στο τελος


οχι βρε..αφου ο RAMBO ειπε ειμαστε φιλοι

----------


## NASSER

> ....για να σε δω..στειλε μου ερωτησεις





> ...τους φιλους τελικα ειναι να ρωτας...


Στο λέει ξεκάθαρα... θα με ρωτήσει...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

> οχι βρε..αφου ο RAMBO ειπε ειμαστε φιλοι


το φιλικο ευκολα αλλαζει μωρε  :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:

----------


## xelashai

> Στο λέει ξεκάθαρα... θα με ρωτήσει...


οχι εσενα..απο τον αλλον θα μαθω...εκεινος κανει τις αποκαλυψεις.. :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

> οχι βρε..αφου ο RAMBO ειπε ειμαστε φιλοι


εγω ειπα ειμαστε..τι αισθανομαστε δεν ξερω

----------


## NASSER

> οχι εσενα..απο τον αλλον θα μαθω...εκεινος κανει τις αποκαλυψεις..


Ράμπο κάηκες  :01. ROFL:

----------


## RAMBO

> οχι εσενα..απο τον αλλον θα μαθω...εκεινος κανει τις αποκαλυψεις..


τωρα σωθηκα..θα μιλησεις με το ατομο πληρη διαστρεβλωση πραγματικων γεγονοτων :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## xelashai

> Ράμπο κάηκες


καταλαβες ποιον λεω εε??? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ελα ρε πουστη μου...δε το ηξερα...γκρρρρρρρ

----------


## xelashai

> ελα ρε πουστη μου...δε το ηξερα...γκρρρρρρρ


τι επαθες βρε Cobra?..λες κ δεν θα ξαναγινει

----------


## Devil

> ελα ρε πουστη μου...*δε το ηξερα*...γκρρρρρρρ


παλι καλα..... :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

πειτε,εγινε τπτ κα(υ)λό??

----------


## sofos

> πειτε,εγινε τπτ κα(υ)λό??


εεεεχασες....πολλα παιχτηκαν φιλε,δε πειραζει αλλη φορα τωρα κα(υ)ληνυχτα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## xelashai

> εεεεχασες....πολλα παιχτηκαν φιλε,δε πειραζει αλλη φορα τωρα κα(υ)ληνυχτα


τι του λες κι εσυ...αντι να τον καθησυχασεις..
τιποτα δεν εγινε cobra...

----------


## rey1989

> πειτε,εγινε τπτ κα(υ)λό??


έχασες τα καλαμπούρια μου  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: 
πρέπει να τους άρεσε το αστείο μου γιατι μονο φατσάκια με γουρλωμένα μάτια γράφανε.

----------


## luckyseven

> ελα ρε πουστη μου...δε το ηξερα...γκρρρρρρρ


Κρίμα και εγώ το έχασα  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Cursing:

----------


## Mcstefan7

To chat που λέτε είναι τοπικ στο φορουμ ανα κάποιες μέρες?? Η εγώ δεν βρίσκω chat?  :08. One Laugh:

----------


## ελμερ

> To chat που λέτε είναι τοπικ στο φορουμ ανα κάποιες μέρες?? Η εγώ δεν βρίσκω chat?


καποιες φορες ανοιγουν το chat οι mods (εχουν ειδοποιησει πρωτα για την μερα και ωρα)...δεν ειναι συνεχεια ανοικτο,ανοιγει καμια φορα..... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## dorita

καλως το!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

> καλως το!!!


Ανοιξε κιολας?Μονο εγω δε το βλεπω..?  :01. Unsure: 
















 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dorita

[QUOTE=Eddie;531901]Ανοιξε κιολας?Μονο εγω δε το βλεπω..?  :01. Unsure: 

ποιο δε βλεπεις

----------


## Mcstefan7

Οχι δεν άνοιξε απλά ρώτησα και μου παν τα παιδία πως είναι το τσατ στο φορουμ αυτο.

----------


## NASSER

Ποτε λέτε να το ανοιξουμε πάλι?  :01. Smile:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

σημερα στις 22:15 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπορουμε να το δουμε την επόμενη Παρασκευη - Σαββατο γιατι Κυριακη δεν είμαστε να ξενυχταμε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

θα μπορουσε να γινει 9-12 για παραδειγμα. :01. Smile:

----------


## exkaliber

> Ποτε λέτε να το ανοιξουμε πάλι?




 :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love: 




θα τα πουμε ολα λεμε :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 


εγω λεω παρασκευη για να βγουμε το σαββατο

----------


## exkaliber

καταληξατε τι θα γινει μ αυτο? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

οχι σημερα ρε παιδια θα το χασω ....απο κυριακη και μετα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυριο (Παρασκευη) κατά τις 22:00,τι λετε;

----------


## RAMBO

εδω κανονιζουμε συναντηση αυριο βραδυ...ειναι και οι κοινωνικες υποχρεωσεις Κωστα :01. Wink:

----------


## exkaliber

10 μεχρι ποσο?

----------


## xelashai

> εδω κανονιζουμε συναντηση αυριο βραδυ...ειναι και οι κοινωνικες υποχρεωσεις Κωστα


δεν μας νοιαζει... :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν δεν εχω sofo,exkaliber & Cobra εντεκαδάτους δεν το ξεκιναω  :01. Razz:

----------


## exkaliber

επιτελους λιγη αναγνωριση  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 


και γτ να το κρυψωμεν αλλωστε

την προηγουμενη φορα,και τις δυο ιντριγκες εγω τις ξεκινησα
αν τους ειχα αφησει αυτους ακομα για το ποσα κιλα σηκωνουν θα μιλουσανε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> αν τους ειχα αφησει αυτους ακομα για το ποσα κιλα σηκωνουν θα μιλουσανε


Ετσι,καγκουριές :01. Razz:

----------


## exkaliber

αυριο στις 12 ακριβως(μαζι με τα φαντασματα)θα μπω
τα γυναικοπαιδα και οι αδυναμοι χαρακτηρες να το λαβουν υποψην τους
μιλαμε θα τα πουμε ολα,ολα ομως
ομως οχι για ολα,για τα βασικα θα μιλησουμε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

> Aυριο (Παρασκευη) κατά τις 22:00,τι λετε;


τι να το κανουμε το τσατ ρε κωστα? αφου εχουμε τα εκτος θεματος.  εγω λεω να μην ανοιξει.

----------


## Mcstefan7

Δώσε το chaτ στον λαο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> τι να το κανουμε το τσατ ρε κωστα? αφου εχουμε τα εκτος θεματος.  εγω λεω να μην ανοιξει.


Γιαννη όσα γράφονται στο chat ,δεν γραφονται έυκολα στο φόρουμ :01. Mr. Green: 
 :01. Mr. Green:  



> Δώσε το chaτ στον λαο


Αν υπάρχει κόσμος μεσα το βραδυ μπορεί να ανοίξει,θα δουμε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

> Γιαννη όσα γράφονται στο chat ,δεν γραφονται έυκολα στο φόρουμ
>  
> 
> εεετσι 
> 
> Αν υπάρχει κόσμος μεσα το βραδυ μπορεί να ανοίξει,θα δουμε


θα υπαρχει,θα υπαρχει  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ

τι τσατ θα ανοιξει καλε? εγω δεν εχω ουτε msn ουτε skype. :01. Sad:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> τι τσατ θα ανοιξει καλε? εγω δεν εχω ουτε msn ουτε skype.


εσυ μην ακούσεις για κουβεντολόι μέσα είσαι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ

αφου ξερεις. οσο ακους μαθαινεις. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Αν δεν εχω sofo,exkaliber & Cobra εντεκαδάτους δεν το ξεκιναω


εγω τελικα ειμαι μεσα Κωστα. :03. Thumb up: 

αμα θελεις ανοιξε το. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

γιατι ρε κομπρα δεν εχει εξοδο τελικα?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

δυστυχως οχι :01. Sad: 

μειναμε μονο εγω με τον Rambo.Οποτε το ακυρωσαμε.Ηταν να ερθει το Καραφλο Ακτινιδιο με τον ginus αλλα τελικα δεν μπορεσανε,οποτε να παμε 2 ατομα δεν πολυ λεει.Το κραταμε για τις επομενες μερες ισως :01. Unsure: Εγω προτεινα μεσα στη βδομαδα αμα θελει κανεις...πχ Τριτη.

----------


## RAMBO

τελικα θα ανοιξει η οχι? :01. Unsure:

----------


## ελμερ

Πολυνικε αν κουραστει καποιος απ τους Κομπρα,Εξκαλιμπερ η Σοφος,να μπω αλλαγη? :01. ROFL:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πιαστηκα με αλλα και δεν το ανοίξαμε :01. Sad:

----------


## exkaliber

ξενερωμα..

----------


## beefmeup

το ξενερωμα ειναι που δεν ειχε ζεστο νερο στο γυμναστηριο..
αλλα δεν βαριεσαι..εδω με τα αλεξιπτωτα πεφταμε..στο νερο θα κολησουμε.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## exkaliber

τουλαχιστον ανοιξε η αλανα
κατι ειναι και αυτο

----------


## exkaliber

ψηνεστε να ανοιξουμε ενα καναλι στο mirc για τωρα?

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρωσταμε κ ενα τσατ,νομίζω; :01. Wink:

----------


## exkaliber

κι εγω το ιδιο νομιζω :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Όχι που δεν θα πεταγόσουν, το θελεις το ξεκατινιασμα σου μου φαίνεται  :01. Razz:

----------


## exkaliber

και βεβαια το θελω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Cobra & Sofos που είναι;

----------


## exkaliber

ο κομπρας ειναι εδω κοντα,μου ρχεται μια μυρωδια..
ο σοφος θα ναι σε κανενα νοσοκομειο να περιμενει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Περιμενει σε νοσοκομείο;Γιατι;Τα χει φτιαξει με καμιά αδερφή;  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
υ.γ. Φτιαχνω κλιμα για το τσατ

----------


## exkaliber

akoma?
περιμενω να κανω το ποδαρικο

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

εδω ειμαι :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Περιμενει σε νοσοκομείο;Γιατι;Τα χει φτιαξει με καμιά αδερφή; 
> υ.γ. Φτιαχνω κλιμα για το τσατ


έχει αυτός μου φαίνετε ενα θέμα με τις νοσοκόμες είναι το φετίχ του , αλλα αμα το τσάτ  έχει άρωμα γυναίκας , έχει δηλαδή γυναίκες στάνταρ θα συμμετέχει  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## exkaliber

> έχει αυτός μου φαίνετε ενα θέμα με τις νοσοκόμες είναι το φετίχ του ,


αφου να σκεφτεις..
το ανεκδοτο που λεει: η τριτη μου γυναικα δεν ετρωγε μανιταρια και της εδωσα μια με το φτυρια και παει..
γι αυτον το βγαλανε :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
κανει τις φιλεςς του να τρκαρουν για να πηγαινει στα νοοκομεια και να βρισκει νοσοκομες :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ

εγω καλε ολο για αυτο το τσατ διαβαζω αλλα το τσατ δεν το βλεπω. που ειναι καλε αυτο? σε ποια σελιδα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παμε λοιπον 


http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## exkaliber

αυτα...

----------


## Eddie

ωραια ηταν..πηραμε μια τζουρα μ@λακιας  :08. Turtle:  χαχα

----------


## exkaliber

δικο μας :01. Mr. Green: 


[YOUTUBE=DSboLSdge3E]DSboLSdge3E[/YOUTUBE]

μετα απο καθε τσατ αυτο μου ρχεται στο μυαλο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

λιωσιμο επεσε κ σημερα, :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

εισαι μορφη.... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tolis93

το χασα γ@μ@τ@ :02. Bang Head:  :01. Cursing:  :01. Cursing:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραια ήταν κ χθες,λιωσαμε 5 ωρες τσατ,το τι ειπωθηκε...Σσσσσσσσσσσσσσ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> Ωραια ήταν κ χθες,λιωσαμε 5 ωρες τσατ,το τι ειπωθηκε...*Σσσσσσσσσσσσσσ*


δεν κανει... οτι ειπωθηκε εμεινε εκει.... :01. Cool:

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατι fail καμακια είχαμε,αλλα τεσπα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> Κατι fail καμακια είχαμε,αλλα τεσπα


γκουχ γκουχ..... κρυβε λογια.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## xelashai

> δεν κανει... οτι ειπωθηκε εμεινε εκει....


μα εγω εχασα επεισοδια παλι.... :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

> γκουχ γκουχ..... κρυβε λογια....


Μr Tough Fail Guy 





 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> μα εγω εχασα επεισοδια παλι....


αναμονη μεχρι την επομενη συνεδριαση.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> *Μr Tough Fail Guy*



το παντα τους πειραξε? το τατου με τη γκει τιγρη δεν το ειδε κανεις? :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: 

αυτο λες να το κρατησουμε? :01. Unsure:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Galthazar

εεελα δεν παιζω αδικια!  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## sofos

> το παντα τους πειραξε? το τατου με τη γκει τιγρη δεν το ειδε κανεις?
> 
> αυτο λες να το κρατησουμε?


χαχαχαχαχχαχ αααα ρε με φτιαξατε το κεφι χθες αλανια  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ειδικα όσο φτάναμε στις πρώτες και δεύτερες πρωινές ώρες μη πώ και τρίτες , η συζήτηση γινόταν πιο  παρακμιακή και χάρτ κόρ , καλα που φύγαν τα κορίτσια , θα χάναν πάσα ιδέα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ

ωραια ηταν αλλα καποιοι προς το τελος ξεφυγαν. :08. Spank:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ωραια ηταν αλλα καποιοι προς το τελος ξεφυγαν.


ναι αλλα και σύ ήσουν πέτρα του σκανδάλου :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## aggeliki

> ωραια ηταν αλλα καποιοι προς το τελος ξεφυγαν.


εγω προσωπικα περασα πολυ καλα!! γελασα απιστευτα!! οσο για τους ατακτους..... :08. Spank: ..ελπιζω μονο να ειμαι σε υπολογιστη την επομενη φορα για να μπορω να απανταω κατεθειαν και να μην αργω... :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

ναι ο υπολογιστης φταιει,οχι η νυχουμπα.. :01. Razz:

----------


## aggeliki

> ναι ο υπολογιστης φταιει,οχι η νυχουμπα..


 χαχαχα...ο συνδυασμος βασικα μου τα χαλαει..αν εχεις touch κινητο και νυχι ..δυσκολευουν τα πραγματα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42902

----------


## RAMBO

Τελεια :03. Clap: .....

Πιστευω να μην λειπω στο επομενο να δω και γω τι προστυχα λογια λετε  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

Τι έγινε ρε παιδια? Με το που βγηκα εγω αρχίσατε να μιλάτε πρόστυχα?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδια? Με το που βγηκα εγω αρχίσατε να μιλάτε πρόστυχα?


Μετα μας επιασε το αλκοολ νασσερ...πανω στο καλο εφυγες  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sofos

> εγω προσωπικα περασα πολυ καλα!! γελασα απιστευτα!! οσο για τους ατακτους.......ελπιζω μονο να ειμαι σε υπολογιστη την επομενη φορα για να μπορω να απανταω κατεθειαν και να μην αργω...


κουμπαρουλα εγω ησυχο παιδακι ημουν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  χαχα




> Μετα μας επιασε το αλκοολ νασσερ...πανω στο καλο εφυγες


δε ξερω για σας εγω παντως ημουν νηφαλιος  :01. Unsure:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> χαχαχα...ο συνδυασμος βασικα μου τα χαλαει..αν εχεις touch κινητο και νυχι ..δυσκολευουν τα πραγματαΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 42902


να τέτοια μας κάνετε και δεν μπορούμε χωρίς εσάς , όμορφα νύχια πραγματικα αξίζουν και τυχερός όποιος τον γρατζουνάν την πλάτη  :01. Razz: , οπότε και κανένα γράμμα φάλτσο να φεύγει δεν παρεξηγούμε αρκεί που βγαίνει νόημα και γνωρίζουμε το λόγο που είναι σοβαρός  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:

----------


## aggeliki

> να τέτοια μας κάνετε και δεν μπορούμε χωρίς εσάς , όμορφα νύχια πραγματικα αξίζουν και τυχερός όποιος τον γρατζουνάν την πλάτη , οπότε και κανένα γράμμα φάλτσο να φεύγει δεν παρεξηγούμε αρκεί που βγαίνει νόημα και γνωρίζουμε το λόγο που είναι σοβαρός



και μεις ειμαστε τυχερες που εχουμε τετοιους ανδρες να μας καταλαβαινουν!! :01. Razz:

----------


## aggeliki

> κουμπαρουλα εγω ησυχο παιδακι ημουν  χαχα
> 
> 
> 
> δε ξερω για σας εγω παντως ημουν νηφαλιος


ναι κουμπαρουλη !!! σαν αρνακι!! αντε στο επομενο τσατ θα σου βρω και καμια νυφη ..τοσες ελευθερες εχουμε εδω ..τι στο καλο.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> και μεις ειμαστε τυχερες που εχουμε τετοιους ανδρες να μας καταλαβαινουν!!



και έξυπνες και με ένστικτο γιατι κάνετε σωστές επιλογές , αυτό έλειπε να μην σας καταλαβαίνουμε , εμείς δεν πρόκειτε ποτε να τα κάνουμε έτσι τα νύχια , αλλα τουλάχιστον μας αρέσει να τα βλέπουμε σε σάς , να έχει και λίγο σασπένς ρε παιδί τα τρυφερα χεράκια με τα άγρια νύχια και λίγο καρδιοχτύπι αν μας πιάνετε σε ευαίσθητα σημεία (όπως η πλάτη ενοώ) να μην ματώσουμε πολύ , λίγο δεν πειράζει δεν θα χαλάσει και η μόστρα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## xelashai

> ναι κουμπαρουλη !!! σαν αρνακι!! αντε στο επομενο τσατ θα σου βρω και καμια νυφη ..τοσες ελευθερες εχουμε εδω ..τι στο καλο..


ωπ.... :01. Unsure: ..πως προεκυψε η κουμπαριά???...αχχχ...τι χανω...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ωπ......πως προεκυψε η κουμπαριά???...αχχχ...τι χανω...


έχασες επεισόδεια , λέμε πως όταν κάποιος γουστάρει καποια και είναι αλλού και είναι καλά,  η μόνη ελπίδα να την έχει απο κοντα είναι η κουμπαριά και έτσι προέκυψε  :01. Razz:

----------


## xelashai

> έχασες επεισόδεια , λέμε πως όταν κάποιος γουστάρει καποια και είναι αλλού και είναι καλά,  η μόνη ελπίδα να την έχει απο κοντα είναι η κουμπαριά και έτσι προέκυψε


μπραβο κ.Ηλία....ευχαριστω ... :01. Wink: 
εμ σε αυτο το τοπικ θα επρεπε να γραφονται οι εξελιξεις απο το τσατ...να ενημερωνομαστε κ εμεις που κανουμε νανι νωρις.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> μπραβο κ.Ηλία....ευχαριστω ...
> εμ σε αυτο το τοπικ θα επρεπε να γραφονται οι εξελιξεις απο το τσατ...να ενημερωνομαστε κ εμεις που κανουμε νανι νωρις....


και γω δεν συμμετείχα στα τσάτ μη  νομίζεις η δεύτερη φορα να ήταν αυτή έτυχε και είχα χρόνο , αλλα το τσάτ έτσι είναι ότι έγινε έγινε , μένει εκεί , όταν υπάρχουν και γυναίκες είναι πιο ευχάριστο το κλίμα αλλα κρατάμε τα προσχήματα μην μας χαλάσετε την διαγωγή  :01. Razz: , όταν όμως μείναμε σολαρία το δώσαμε και κατάλαβε , (ενοώ συζητήσεις επιπέδου για διατροφές και τέτοια βαρετα πράματα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: )

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ρε σεις,στειλτε μου καποιος pm να μου πειτε τι εγινε στο chat με τις κοπελες? :01. Mr. Green: 

εστειλα στο σοφο αλλα με εκλ@σε :08. Turtle:

----------


## xelashai

> όταν όμως μείναμε σολαρία το δώσαμε και κατάλαβε , *(ενοώ συζητήσεις επιπέδου για διατροφές και τέτοια βαρετα πράματα* )


ειμαι σιγουρη.... :01. Razz: 
θα ηταν hot η συζητηση.... :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ειμαι σιγουρη....
> θα ηταν hot η συζητηση....


να μας παρεξηγείτε εμάς τα αγοράκια !!! :01. Razz: εγω χοτ την λέω σε διάλογο μεταξύ ανδρα και γυναίκας όταν προκύπτει κάτι τέτοιο  :01. Razz: , απλα να πως μιλάμε για γυναίκες σε δημόσιο χώρο και με σας μπροστα ? ε πάλι το ίδιο απλα μπαίνουμε σε πιο ανατομικές λεπτομέρειες , για ποσοστα λίπους και γράμωση σύσφηξη και τέτοια ανούσια και βαρετα πράματα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## xelashai

> να μας παρεξηγείτε εμάς τα αγοράκια !!!εγω χοτ την λέω σε διάλογο μεταξύ ανδρα και γυναίκας όταν προκύπτει κάτι τέτοιο , απλα να πως μιλάμε για γυναίκες σε δημόσιο χώρο και με σας μπροστα ? ε πάλι το ίδιο απλα μπαίνουμε σε πιο ανατομικές λεπτομέρειες , για ποσοστα λίπους και γράμωση σύσφηξη και τέτοια ανούσια και βαρετα πράματα


μμμμ....ελπιζω πως δεν σχολιαζατε τα κοριτσια του φορουμ....
ευτυχως εμεις ειμαστε καλα κοριτσια κ δεν σχολιαζουμε.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> μμμμ....ελπιζω πως δεν σχολιαζατε τα κοριτσια του φορουμ....
> ευτυχως εμεις ειμαστε καλα κοριτσια κ δεν σχολιαζουμε....


αυτό αποκλείετε γιατι δεν έχουμε να πούμε κάτι αρνητικό για σάς,  εκείνο που λέμε συνέχεια είναι πως δεν έχουμε ούτε μέτριες γυναίκες στο φόρουμ αλλα μόνο όμορφες .

βέβαια πράγματα που δεν αποδεικνύονται δεν υπάρχει λόγος συζήτησης , δηλαδή να καθόμαστε να ευλογάμε τα γένια μας , απλα όταν εσείς πχ σαν γυναίκες σχολιάζετε και κουτσομπολεύετε εμείς έχουμε διαφορετικό στύλ κουτσομπολιού πιο ουσιαστικό και σε βάθος (όχι βέβαια πως δεν το χετε και σείς αφού πλέον είναι γιούνισεξ το κουτσομπολιό :01. Razz: )

----------


## sofos

> ναι κουμπαρουλη !!! σαν αρνακι!! αντε στο επομενο τσατ θα σου βρω και καμια νυφη ..τοσες ελευθερες εχουμε εδω ..τι στο καλο..


αχ τι καλη που εισαι μωλε  :02. Wink:  :02. Wink:  




> ωπ......πως προεκυψε η κουμπαριά???...αχχχ...τι χανω...


ναι εχασες,εχασες  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: 




> ρε σεις,στειλτε μου καποιος pm να μου πειτε τι εγινε στο chat με τις κοπελες?
> 
> εστειλα στο σοφο αλλα με εκλ@σε


οτι λεμε στο τσατ,μενει εκει  :01. Cool:  :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

φλωρακο :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> φλωρακο


εισαι δεσμευμενος εσυ δε κανει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## exkaliber

1)omerta
2)στο πρωτο τσατ γνωριστηκαμε,σ αυτο εδω παραγνωριστηκαμε,τα ειπαμε ολα λεμε.δλδ στο επομενο δεν θα εχουμε τι να πουμε
απλα θα κοιταμε τις οθονεςοποτε προτεινω να μν ξαναανοιξει,οποιος προλαβε τον κυριο ειδε

σχεδον 5 ωρες κρατησε,ρεκορ ετσι?!?! και αν σκεφτεις οτι ημασταν 5-6 ατομα
ειδικα στο τελος...επιλεκτη ομαδα ημασταν :01. Mr. Green: 

θα παραθεσω μονο εναν διαλογο για διαφημιστικους λογους,ετσι για να δειτε επιπεδο και πνευμα συνεργασιας που επικρατησε στο τσατ

-ειναι λιγο παντρεμενη και εχει γιο σχεδον στην ηλικια μου
-καλυτερα,θα κανετε και παρεα


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

> ρε σεις,στειλτε μου καποιος pm να μου πειτε τι εγινε στο chat με τις κοπελες?
> 
> εστειλα στο σοφο αλλα με εκλ@σε


υπαρχουν 2 περιπτωσεις φλερτ εκει μεσα και φοβουντε να μην χασουν απο αλλος αντιπαλους. οποτε κρατουν τα χαρτια τιυς κλειστα. ξερουν τι κανουν αυτοι. :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

νταξ τα πληροφορηθηκα τελικα :08. Turtle: 

να ναι καλα οι διασυνδεσεις μου εδω μεσα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> νταξ τα πληροφορηθηκα τελικα
> 
> να ναι καλα οι διασυνδεσεις μου εδω μεσα


τι αγχωθηκες να μη παιχτηκε καμια φαση? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

εμ τι?σκηνικο χωρις τον dah pimp μεσα?μην τρελαθουμε τελειως :08. Turtle:

----------


## sofos

> εμ τι?σκηνικο χωρις τον dah pimp μεσα?μην τρελαθουμε τελειως


ναι αλλα εσυ το κουναγες με τα πιπινια στο ακρωτηρι,μη τα θες κ ολα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τριτη,13 Αυγουστου του 91'
> 
> you mirin?


A ναι;Και σε καποια τσατ μας το επαιζες 24αρης  :01. Razz: 
υ.γ. Τελικα την καταφερες ; :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τελικα οντως τσιμπησε Κωστα. Εχει πιασει αρκετες φορες αυτο το κολπο,με εκπλησει πραγματικα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Nα λεω και εγω τοτε 24 ρε συ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

> Τελικα οντως τσιμπησε Κωστα. Εχει πιασει αρκετες φορες αυτο το κολπο,με εκπλησει πραγματικα


Που τσίμπησε ρε που έφαγες χειλόπιτα γκίνες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ε νταξ,δε φτανει μονο αυτο θαρρω...θελει και αλλα πλουσια προσοντα :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :banana: 




> Που τσίμπησε ρε που έφαγες χειλόπιτα γκίνες


Διασυρμος και ζηλεια ειναι αυτα προς το ομορφοπαιδο Cobra :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Come n get it  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ

> Τριτη,13 Αυγουστου του 91'
> 
> you mirin?


και μετα θες και παιχνιδια στον φαρο.    :01. ROFL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ααα εσυ εχεις μεινει ακομα στο φαρο :08. Turtle: ...κομπλε σε βρισκω :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ

εκει με αφησες εσυ. στο ακρωτηρι στον φαρο? το ιδιο ειναι.  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

οχι οχι...ο Cobra δε θα εκανε ποτε κατι τετοιο...ειναι Κύριος :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ

ο cobra μπορει. εσυ ομως βρε αγορακι μου με απογοητευσες. και ξερεις τι λενε ετσι? η πρωτη εντυπωση παντα μενει. :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ποτε προλαβα κιολας για την πρωτη εντυπωση?αφου εφυγα για το φαρο  :01. ROFL: 

μαλλον με μπερδευεις με τον ex και το σκηνικο μεταξυ σας :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## RAMBO

Cobra μετα την χυλοπιτα ασε τον master να αναλαβει :01. Razz:

----------


## exkaliber

> Cobra μετα την χυλοπιτα ασε *τον master να αναλαβει*


τι?
παλι θα με βαλεται να σας δειξω πως γινεται?
οχι ρε παιδια πασχαλιατικα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:   να ξεκουραστω λιγο

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ

> Ποτε προλαβα κιολας για την πρωτη εντυπωση?αφου εφυγα για το φαρο 
> 
> μαλλον με μπερδευεις με τον ex και το σκηνικο μεταξυ σας


πασα μου ο εξ μετα απο εκεινο το βραδυ δεν ξεχνιεται. :08. Toast: 

εσυ ησουν αυτος που ηθελε να κανει κατσταση στο ακρωτηρι με βοτκα. χαχαχαχαχαχα! :01. ROFL:

----------


## NASSER

> τι?
> παλι θα με βαλεται να σας δειξω πως γινεται?
> οχι ρε παιδια πασχαλιατικα  να ξεκουραστω λιγο


Μην αγχόνεσαι, εμένα εννοούσε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

Αμαν με τα αστεια σας βρε παιδια....... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## exkaliber

α,ενταξει τοτε
μπερδευτηκα γτ στην οθονη μου εβγαλε master και συνειρμικα πηγε το μυαλο μου σε εμενα
μαλον κανας ιος θα ταν :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

Αληθεια τι ειπωθηκε εκεινο το βραδυ και λενε οτι  εισαι αξεχαστος?

----------


## giannis64

και τι δεν ειπαν. σε τετοιο τσατ πρωτη φορα επεσα...  ρεσιταλ απολες τις αποψεις. και ειδικα απο τα κοριτσια που ηταν μεσα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

δε θυμαμαι να ειπωθηκε κατι το τραβηγμενο
μη δινεις σημασια

----------


## RAMBO

Kριμα που ελλειπα τοτε βρε Γιαννη αλλα ειναι και οι κοινωνικες υποχρεωσεις καταλαβαινεις..

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αληθεια τι ειπωθηκε εκεινο το βραδυ και λενε οτι  εισαι αξεχαστος?


Tιποτα το extreme,κατι φιλακια πεσανε  :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> A ναι;Και σε καποια τσατ μας το επαιζες 24αρης 
> υ.γ. Τελικα την καταφερες ;





> Τελικα οντως τσιμπησε Κωστα. Εχει πιασει αρκετες φορες αυτο το κολπο,με εκπλησει πραγματικα





> Nα λεω και εγω τοτε 24 ρε συ


τι με θυμησατε τωρα,οταν ημουν 18 την ειχε πεσει στο συνομολικο φιλε μου μια 28αρα το καλοκαιρι και η ξαδερφη της ηταν 24 και ενδιαφεροταν για μενα και τις ειπαμε οτι ειμαστε 22 που δε παιζει να το χαν πιστεψει και τωρα ειμαι 22 και το θυμηθηκα και το πρωι,το λεγα με το κολληταρι μου και γελουσαμε  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  

ps1:κομπρα την ξενερωσες την ναταλια την αφησες μονη στο ακρωτηρι  :01. Razz: 
ps2:ex την επομενη φορα στο τσατ θελουμε μαθηματα καμακιου απο σενα  :01. Mr. Green: 
ps3:μη ζυγιζεστε κοιτατε καθρευτη,η ζυγαρια ειναι για τις γυναικες  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: 
ps4:βαριομουν να κανω κουοτ εδω ολα τα οφ τοπικ σχολια γι αυτο εβαλα υστερογραφα  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dr.Dre

> ps3:μη ζυγιζεστε κοιτατε καθρευτη,η ζυγαρια ειναι για τις γυναικες


 κατι τετοιο δηλαδη? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> ps2:ex την επομενη φορα στο τσατ θελουμε μαθηματα καμακιου απο σενα


Exkaliber vs Natalia





Πραγματικα καποια στιγμη στο chat αυτο το σκηνικο μου ήρθε στο μυαλο  :01. Razz: 

Εxkaliber The Casanova  :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> ps3:μη ζυγιζεστε κοιτατε καθρευτη,η ζυγαρια ειναι για τις γυναικες





> κατι τετοιο δηλαδη?






ναι το λεω γιατι στα ιδια κιλα περσυ ειχα λιγοτερη μυικοτητα,πιστευω στο αθλημα δε μετρανε τοοοοσο τα κιλα και στο τελος κατανταμε γραφικοι και κομπλεξικοι με το να ζυγιζομαστε συνεχως και αγχωνομαστε χωρις λογο,φιλικα το λεω για ολους




> Exkaliber vs Natalia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πραγματικα καποια στιγμη στο chat αυτο το σκηνικο μου ήρθε στο μυαλο 
> 
> Εxkaliber The Casanova


αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ πραγματικα ομως  :01. ROFL:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## RAMBO

Ειναι μικρος ακομα γι αυτο και τα λεει ετσι αποτομα με τον καιρο θα βρει και αυτος τον δρομο του και θα καταλαβει το σωστο timing

----------


## exkaliber

διασυρμος και διαβολη :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dr.Dre

> Ειναι μικρος ακομα γι αυτο και τα λεει ετσι αποτομα με τον καιρο θα βρει και αυτος τον δρομο του και θα καταλαβει το σωστο timing


rambo πρεπει να αρχισεις να κανεις κανα σεμηναριο στα chat να μαθαινουν και τα νεα παιδια!!!

----------


## RAMBO

Kατανοω απολυτα τον συλλογισμο σου αλλα πρεπει να σου πω οτι και μεις δεν τα βρηκαμε ετοιμα,κουραστηκαμε και κυριως ιδρωσαμε πολυ για να φτασουμε στις γνωσεις που εχουμε σημερα,μετα χαρας να μεταλαμπαδευσω καποιες απο τις γνωσεις μου λοιπον..

----------


## exkaliber

> Kατανοω απολυτα τον συλλογισμο σου αλλα πρεπει να σου πω οτι και μεις δεν τα βρηκαμε ετοιμα,κουραστηκαμε και κυριως ιδρωσαμε πολυ για να φτασουμε στις γνωσεις που εχουμε σημερα,μετα χαρας να μεταλαμπαδευσω καποιες απο τις γνωσεις μου λοιπον..




να σου στειλω ενα κουτι frikies? :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

Τι να τα κανω? :01. Unsure:

----------


## exkaliber

νιαου ρε

----------


## RAMBO

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: ..

Να σου στειλω ενα φαναρι να κρατας? :01. Razz:

----------


## exkaliber

εχω καμερα με night vision,για τον γιατρο την φυλαω :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

> να σου στειλω ενα κουτι frikies?





> νιαου ρε


ολα τα λεφτα!! :03. Clap:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## RAMBO

Γιαννη δεν περιμενα τετοια προδοσια απο σενα..... :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

ρε συ!!  δεν ειναι προδοσια. αλλα εδω και 10 λεπτα γελαω ακομα με τον τροπο που το εκφρασε. :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Exkaliber vs Natalia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πραγματικα καποια στιγμη στο chat αυτο το σκηνικο μου ήρθε στο μυαλο 
> 
> Εxkaliber The Casanova





> αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ πραγματικα ομως


Kαμάκι Εxkaliber,αλα Ελληνικα  :01. Smile:  :01. Razz: 
Θυμαρίσιος πρωτογονισμός αλλά και sick κατάσταση  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dr.Dre

> Kατανοω απολυτα τον συλλογισμο σου αλλα πρεπει να σου πω οτι και μεις δεν τα βρηκαμε ετοιμα,κουραστηκαμε και κυριως ιδρωσαμε πολυ για να φτασουμε στις γνωσεις που εχουμε σημερα,μετα χαρας να μεταλαμπαδευσω καποιες απο τις γνωσεις μου λοιπον..


κατι θα ξερεις για να το λες :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καιρο εχουμε να κανουμε chat...
Για να δουμε βραδακυ ποσοι θα ειμαστε μεσα  :01. Wink:

----------


## magdaline

τι ωρααααααα?

----------


## Polyneikos

22:00-22:30

----------


## gym

αν δεν εχω κοιμηθει,θα ειμαι παρουσα κυριε αντμιν! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

μεχρι τι ωρα θα κρατησει το παρτυ?θα μαι με το αμορε ρε μαμωτο αλλα παιζει να μαι pc κατα τις 12-1

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κατάλαβα πάλι κουτσομπολιό θα έχουμε αν είναι η ελένη η βασιλειάδου  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## goldenera

Οδηγίες?

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια δεν χρειαζεται κατι ιδιαιτερο:
Ειναι ενα chat που όταν ενεργοποιείται με το που συνδεεστε στο φόρουμ το βλέπετε,οπότε απλα μπαίνετε.
Live κουβεντουλα,χαλαρη,δεν μιλαμε καθόλου για τα κλασσικα,to know us better. :08. Toast:

----------


## aqua_bill

:03. Thumb up:  μεσα αλλα επειδή έχω κανονίσει μην το αργήσουμε 10 να είμαστε μεσα  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

> Παιδια δεν χρειαζεται κατι ιδιαιτερο:
> Ειναι ενα chat που όταν ενεργοποιείται με το που συνδεεστε στο φόρουμ το βλέπετε,οπότε απλα μπαίνετε.
> Live κουβεντουλα,χαλαρη,δεν μιλαμε καθόλου για τα κλασσικα,to know us better.



 :03. Thumb up:  Όντως παιδιά 22:00 μέσα γιατί 23:00 αρχίζει το ΜΑΚΕΛΕΙΟ 2 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

> κατάλαβα πάλι κουτσομπολιό θα έχουμε αν είναι η ελένη η βασιλειάδου


μετα απο εσας αρχηγοπουλο των κους κους! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

Κριμα και εχω εξοδο... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Galthazar

> Κριμα και εχω εξοδο...


μια απο τα ιδια και εγω...next time  :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε 5΄ ανοίγει το τσατ.Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε  :01. Razz:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτο είναι το  link :

*http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/*

----------


## tolis93

δε το προλαβα ρε γμτ??? :01. Sad:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ούτε και γω είχα και γω ανελειμένες υποχρεώσεις, νεξτ ταιμ  :01. Razz:

----------


## Ηλαπ

Δν ειχαμε και ιδιετερη συμετοχη σμρ οποτε εκλεισε νωρις!!

----------


## goldenera

'Ελα βρε Ηλία που είσαι?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ασε σκάλωσα σήμερα και δεν μπόρεσα να μπώ και τωρα πάλι ήρθαν να με πάρουν να βγώ καμια βόλτα για καμια μπυρα χαλαρα , καλοκαιράκι έχει καλή κίνηση έξω  :08. Toast:

----------


## goldenera

Εεεεεεεεεεεε ΔΡΟΜΟ για μπυρόνια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Periandros

Πότε θα έχουμε συγκέντρωση της αγέλης και πάλι, Χιλίαρχοι του Φόρουμ;

----------


## Fataoulas

> Αυτο είναι το  link :
> ....



Tελευταια φορα που κανατε τσατ ηταν και η μερα που εκανα εγγραφη. Τυχαιο? Δε νομιζω  :01. Mr. Green: 

Δε το ξανακανουμε?  Αυτη τη Παρασκευη πχ? 
Τι λετε?

----------


## giannis64

εχω στην ακρη του μυαλου μου μια σκεψη να ανοιξουμε το τσατ. :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Σημερα?

----------


## -beba-

Πολύ καλή ιδέα. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

εε ναι ποτε? το πασχα? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just chris

κατι μου λεει οτι θα εχουμε μαχη στο τσατ αν το ανοιξεις.δε ξερω αλλα μου βρωμαει λιγο μπαρουτι....

----------


## koukoutsaki

οχι αποψε ρε παιδια ...αυριο ..πληζζζζζζζζ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gretyl666

μπορούμε και από το κινητό να κάνουμε τσατ ;

----------


## -beba-

Τι ώρα?

----------


## giannis64

αντε να ακουσω γνωμες..  να δουμε ποτε τελικα θα ειναι καλυτερα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ναι σημερα



> μπορούμε και από το κινητό να κάνουμε τσατ ;


μονο τσατ..?

----------


## giannis64

> μπορούμε και από το κινητό να κάνουμε τσατ ;


ναι γιατι να μην μπορεις?

----------


## giannis64

> ναι σημερα
> 
> μονο τσατ..?


και τι αλλο θες εσυ δηλαδη? :01. Unsure:

----------


## koukoutsaki

εγω δυστυχως αποψε ο  θεος ο ιδιος να ηταν στο τσατ ,δεν ....
τωρα εσεις ξερετε ποτε θα το αποφασισετε

----------


## giannis64

το τσατ ανοιγει για ολα τα μελη του φορουμ. και καλο ειναι να ειναι οσο το δυνατον περισοτερα μελη. :08. Turtle: 

ειναι για συσφηξη των σχεσεων μεταξυ μας. η κατι τετοιο τελος παντον. εκει δεν συζηταμε ποτε για προπονηση και διατροφες.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## -beba-

> το τσατ ανοιγει για ολα τα μελη του φορουμ. και καλο ειναι να ειναι οσο το δυνατον περισοτερα μελη.
> 
> ειναι για* συσφηξη των σχεσεων μεταξυ μας.* η κατι τετοιο τελος παντον. εκει δεν συζηταμε ποτε για προπονηση και διατροφες.


Πολύ ωραία το έθεσες Γιάννη. :03. Clap:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> και τι αλλο θες εσυ δηλαδη?


Στην ερωτηση της gretyl απαντησα,αλλα δεν καταλαβες και το υφος της ερωτησης :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head: 

Εισαι μικρος και αμαθος ακομα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

βρε εγω δεν καταλαβα?  αλλα τι απαντησα με την ερωτηση μου δεν καταλαβες εσυ. :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Γιαννη θα μας κουφανεις ετσι? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: Ας το αφησουμε γτ δε θα βγει ακρη,προσπαθεις να καλυψεις την αθωοτητα σου :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> το τσατ ανοιγει για ολα τα μελη του φορουμ. και καλο ειναι να ειναι οσο το δυνατον περισοτερα μελη.
> 
> ειναι για συσφηξη των σχεσεων μεταξυ μας. η κατι τετοιο τελος παντον. εκει δεν συζηταμε ποτε για προπονηση και διατροφες.


μόνο μη μπερδευτούν και νομίσουν θα γίνει και με κάμερα το τσάτ μόνο κουβεντολόι  το διευκρηνίζουμε   :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

επειδη σημερα εχω εξοδο δεν το κανουμε καλυτερα....αυριο η μεθαυριο :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

οχι να την καλυψω. ειμαι αθωος. ειμαι τοσο αγνος που δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις.. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## -beba-

> μόνο μη μπερδευτούν και νομίσουν θα γίνει και με κάμερα το τσάτ μόνο κουβεντολόι  το διευκρηνίζουμε


Ααααααααααα χωρίς κάμερα? Απογοητεύτικα τώρα. :01. Sad:

----------


## giannis64

> μόνο μη μπερδευτούν και νομίσουν θα γίνει και με κάμερα το τσάτ μόνο κουβεντολόι  το διευκρηνίζουμε


σαυτο ειναι η αληθεια εχουμε μεινει πισω.  πρεπει να το δουμε.

δεν μπορει η μερκελ ολαντ και ο σμαρας και οι υπολοιποι να κανουν τηλεσυνδιασκεψη, και εμεις να μην μπορουμε.. :02. Welcome:

----------


## -beba-

> σαυτο ειναι η αληθεια εχουμε μεινει πισω.  πρεπει να το δουμε.
> 
> δεν μπορει η μερκελ ολαντ και ο σμαρας και οι υπολοιποι να κανουν τηλεσυνδιασκεψη, και εμεις να μην μπορουμε..


Αχ ναι. Θέλουμε τηλεδιάσκεψη. :banana:  :banana:  :banana:

----------


## Eddie

Κι εγω μεσα..  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αν κάνουμε εμείς τηλεδιάσκεψη επειδη είμαστε φόρουμ ββ και η τεστοστερόνη ρέει άφθονη θα έχουμε θερμό διπλωματικό επεισόδιο , άσε που θα εκδηλωθούν και τυχόν ιδαιτερότητες  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :banana:  :banana:  :banana:

----------


## gretyl666

Στο επόμενο τσατ θα δούμε για τηλεδιάσκεψη .Το ώρα γίνεται;

----------


## giannis64

ολοι μια οικογενεια ημαστε. ολα εδω θα μεινουν.. :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## -beba-

> αν κάνουμε εμείς τηλεδιάσκεψη επειδη είμαστε φόρουμ ββ και η τεστοστερόνη ρέει άφθονη θα έχουμε θερμό διπλωματικό επεισόδιο , άσε που θα εκδηλωθούν και τυχόν *ιδαιτερότητες*


 Τι εννοείς?

----------


## Mcstefan7

Πότε θα ανοίξει το τσατ τελικά?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Τι εννοείς?


ενοω με διαφορετικές προτιμήσεις περα του φυσιολογικου , πιο λιανα δε χρειάζετε να το κάνω , αλλα έλειπες και έχασες επεισόδεια γι αυτο ρωτας  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## -beba-

> ενοω με διαφορετικές προτιμήσεις περα του φυσιολογικου , πιο λιανα δε χρειάζετε να το κάνω , αλλα έλειπες και έχασες επεισόδεια γι αυτο ρωτας


ενδιαφέρον............ :banana:  :banana:  :banana:

----------


## ArgoSixna

ειμαι πολυ πεσμενος , εδινα ρεσιταλ ολη μερα....  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/

σημερα γυρο στης 22.30 σε αυτο το λινκ   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Χαμοοοος :banana: 

τρελανεε μας Γιαννηηη

----------


## Mcstefan7

Αντε το πρώτο τσατ που θα είμαι μεσα μετα απο τόσο καιρο χρήστης στο φορουμ

----------


## gretyl666

Τι θα γίνει ρε παιδιά ακομη δεν άνοιξε και 40 εχει πάει!

----------


## -beba-

Ακόμα κλειστό? :01. Sad:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

μια χαρα ανοιχτο ειναι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## -beba-

> μια χαρα ανοιχτο ειναι


Γιατί εμένα λέει ότι είναι κλειστό?

----------


## gretyl666

δεν ειναι ανοιχτό !!!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

εχουμε ανοιξει και σας περιμενουμε,μπειτε να καλοπερασουμε

----------


## gretyl666

Πάλι κλειστο ειναι !

----------


## -beba-

> Πάλι κλειστο ειναι !


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gretyl666

Ε άντε επιτελους !

----------


## ArgoSixna

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/

----------


## -beba-

Τα ίδια........κλειστο. :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πατηστε εδω :

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/

----------


## Mcstefan7

έχει ανοίξει παιδία...Κλείστε και ανοίξτε πάλι τον μπράουζερ

----------


## Chaz

Και σε εμένα κλειστό έλεγε. Μια ανανέωση ήθελε.

----------


## gretyl666

μου βγαζει ερρορ !

----------


## gretyl666

παιδια δε με βάζει εμενα!

----------


## -beba-

Mαλλον δεν μας συμπαθει εμάς............

----------


## gretyl666

Καθόλου δε μας συνπαθει ! Εμενα μου βγάζει μόνο πανω πανω στη σελίδα της καρτέλας @Metal κλπ και κατά ταλλα φαίνεται μια άσπρη οθόνη!

----------


## Chaz

Δοκιμάστε να μπείτε από internet explorer αν είναι.

----------


## gretyl666

από explorer εμπαινα και δοκίμασα και chrome αλλα πάλι τα ίδια. Εχει να κάνει μήπως με το Adobe η κατι τετοιο;

----------


## -beba-

Δεν θα ήταν καλή ιδέα λιγο live chat για απόψε?  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα είναι αλλα μην ξεχναμε απόψε είναι και μερα εξόδου και ποτοποσίας και αποχής απο τα κομπιούτερ και στροφη στην πραγματική ζωή , αμα είναι να καούμε στο τσικι τσικι του πληκτρολογίου,  μπουγάτσα η δουλεια 

αλλα αν υπάρχει συμμετοχή και χρόνος απο κάποιο διαχειριστη γιατι όχι να γινει ενα ηλεκτρονικο κουβεντολόι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## -beba-

> καλα είναι αλλα μην ξεχναμε απόψε είναι και μερα εξόδου και ποτοποσίας και αποχής απο τα κομπιούτερ και στροφη στην πραγματική ζωή , αμα είναι να καούμε στο τσικι τσικι του πληκτρολογίου,  μπουγάτσα η δουλεια 
> 
> αλλα αν υπάρχει συμμετοχή και χρόνος απο κάποιο διαχειριστη γιατι όχι να γινει ενα ηλεκτρονικο κουβεντολόι


Καλά τα λές.................αλλά αν εχεις τρια παιδιά να προσέχεις πως να βγεις έξω για ποτό? Οποτε το chat ειναι καλή ιδεα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Άλλο αυτο αλλα πόσοι είναι που κάθονται στα κομπιούτερ για τον ίδιο λόγο ; Έξω να είναι χαρα θεού να βράζει ο τόπος ο άλλος προτιμά το διαδίκτυο και το διαδικτυακό καμακι !! Αλλα τώρα λείπουν οι υπόλοιποι διαχειριστές συνάδελφοι αν αργότερα μπορει κάποιος ας το ανοίξει να περνάει η ώρα πιο χαλαρα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Oχι σημερα ρε,αυριο ανετα. :01. Smile:

----------


## giannis64

εγω παντος τωρα το ειδα το θεμα.. :01. ROFL:

----------


## gretyl666

Άμα γίνει το τσατ, καντε κάτι οι mod για αυτους που δεν μπόρεσαν στο προηγούμενο να μπούν.Δεν γίνεται να ρυθμιστεί κάπως;

----------


## NASSER

Πιστεύω πως καλό είναι να μπαίνει μια εμφανή ανακοίνωση να την βλέπουν όλοι τουλάχιστον 2 μέρες πριν ή να αποστέλλεται με μήνυμα στα πιο ενεργά μέλη του φόρουμ.

----------


## GodSlayer

χμμ τι γινεται τελικα με το λαιβ τσατ ?

----------


## giannis64

μεγαλη εβδομαδα εχουμε τωρα.  live chat απο την επομενη.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GodSlayer

οοκ παω πασο  :08. Toast:

----------


## -beba-

> μεγαλη εβδομαδα εχουμε τωρα.  live chat απο την επομενη..


 :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## GodSlayer

μπεμπα κανε κρατειν !

----------


## Polyneikos

Σαββατο πρωϊ και Κυριακή επίσης, θα υπάρχει Live Chat, για να σχολιάζουμε όσοι αποφασίσουμε να βάλουμε το ξυπνητήρι για να δούμε την "μητέρα των μαχών" του παγκόσμιου Bodybuilding




> *To Live WEBCASTING του MR OLYMPIA 2013 !!
> 
> 
> http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2013-olympia-webcast/
> 
> 
> Φυσικά θα λειτουργήσει το live chat του Βοdybuilding.gr (http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/ ), για να παρακολουθήσουμε και να κάνουμε τα απαραίτητα σχόλια,όπως τα προηγούμενα χρόνια...*

----------


## goldenera

Ναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ¨Οπως λένε και οι βάρβαροι: I can't wait :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

τι ωρα αρχιζει ξερουμε?με δικη μας ωρα

----------


## Andreas C.

> Το *Σαββατο στις 05:00* θα εχει τα τελικά  Fitness - Bikini - Women Bodybuilding και το Prejudging της κατηγορίας Open Mr. Olympia.
> (μεταξύ μας, για κατά τις 6 παρα με 6 το βλέπω να ξεκινά, αλλά είναι καλός "μεζες" να δουμε και τις κατηγορίες γυναικών)
> 
> *Ομοίως την Κυριακή , στις 05:00*, θα είναι τα τελικά στην κατηγορία Women FIgure, στην κατηγορία 212 και μετά στην Οpen Κατηγορία, περίπου κατα τις 6 παρά το βλέπω να ξεκινά και αυτό.


Φίλε Τόλη λογικά θα ανοίξει στις ώρες που έβαλε ο Κώστας  :08. Toast:

----------


## goldenera

Όπως τα λέει ο Polyneikos.....ξέρει αυτός :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Για να ακούσω συμετοχές για σήμερα. Εγώ σίγουρα στις 05:00 θα είμαι μπροστά στο PC. Tο chat από τί ώρα θα είναι διαθέσιμο?

----------


## Polyneikos

Ξεκινάμε σήμερα Παρασκευή, 20:30, για ένα predjudging Βοdybuilding.gr Live Chat :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 




> *
> Το LIVE CHAT θα ανοίξει το Σαββατο και την Κυριακή ,κατά τις 05:00 η ώρα , για να παρακολουθήσουμε μαζί το live webcasting .
> Δοκιμαστικά , θα ανοίξει για καμιά ώρα και την Παρασκευή στις 20:30, όπου θα ξεκινήσει το predjudging, να "ζεσταθούμε" λίγο*

----------


## Polyneikos

To LINK του CHAT


*http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/*

----------


## Polyneikos

Εχει ανοίξει, για καμιά ώρα..

----------


## Polyneikos

Το Live Chat Θα ανοίξει  τα χαραμάτα του Σαββατου, στις 06:00, για να σχολιάζουμε τα προκριματικα του Mr Olympia αλλά και την Κυριακή το πρωί, την ίδια ώρα , για τα τελικά .

Το εχω ανοίξει και τωρα, δοκιμαστικά για λίγο

*http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενας χρόνος πέρασε, λέμε να ανοίξουμε το τσατ για τα προκριματικά του Mr Olympia! Μείνετε συντονισμένοι!

----------


## Polyneikos

Σήμερα, Πέμπτη,κατά τις 22:00-22:30, θα ανοίξουμε δοκιμαστικά το Live Chat.Oσοι πιστοί, προσέλθετε!


*http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/*

----------


## beefmeup

για να μαζευομαστε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

Πάμε για μια δοκιμή 




 :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανοιξε το τσατ, για περίπου 1 ώρα!

*http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/*

----------


## liveris

εμενα μου βγαζει κλειστο..

----------


## Feth

> εμενα μου βγαζει κλειστο..


κανε refresh το page..

----------


## liveris

εκανα αλλα τπτ

----------


## Feth

> εκανα αλλα τπτ


Δεν ξέρω, και μένα αρχικά μου το εβγαζε κλειστο μεχρι που εκανα ανανεωση, δοκιμασε από άλλον browser ίσως?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Χανεις λιβερη...γρηγορα γρηγορα

----------


## liveris

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ανοιξε το τσατ, για περίπου 1 ώρα!
> 
> *http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/*


Για 1 ωρα είπαμε, 2:3ο κράτησε :01. Razz:

----------


## beegee

ειχε ουσια για αυτο   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ετσι να τα λεμε κι αυτα

----------


## beegee

σε περιπτωση που διαλεξες levrone αντι για λιλα   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Εισαι τοσο γλυκια,ευχαριστουμε :01. Razz:

----------


## Nive

Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν λόγω κακής σύνδεσης δικιάς μου ή λόγω κάποιου προβλήματος στο chat αλλά έβγαζε συνέχεια σφάλμα σύνδεσης το bot . H κουβέντα φαινόταν κανονικά και μπορούσα να γράψω, δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται καν να το αναφέρω σαν πρόβλημα.  :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

δεν εχασες τιποτα εκτος και αν σου αρεσει η συζητηση για ιδρωμενες φορεμενες καλτσες :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## lila_1

... και τρύπιες!

----------


## beegee

μα αν δεν πεταγεται το νυχι δεν εχει αξια ...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Nομίζω οτι από χθεσινο chat, ολοι βγήκαμε πιο σοφοί :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: 

--

Η συνέχεια σήμερα στις 05:30 , παράλληλα με το Live webcasting του Mr Olympia

*http://www.flexonline.com/ifbb/2015-...a-live-webcast*

----------


## Polyneikos

To Chat άνοιξε για την παρακολουθηση των προκριματικών του Mr Olympia!

*http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω αν και είναι οι ώρες μου ποτε δεν μπόρεσα να τα δω λάιβ , αφού τετοιες μέρες και ΄'ωρες όπως χθες πχ γυρνούσαμε απο Ξάνθη και είχαμε πιεί τις ποτάρες μας και που να αντέξω μετα για συνέχεια στο κομπιούτερ !! :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Την Παρασκευή, 21:00-23:00, ενοψει του Mr Olympia, θα ανοίξουμε δοκιμαστικά το Live Chat.Oσοι πιστοί, προσέλθετε!


*http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/*

----------


## beefmeup

μεταμεσονυκτια τσαταρισματα για γερα νευρα.. :01. Razz: 
χωρις να λειπει κ το πικαντικο στοιχειο παντα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ανοίξουμε και κάμερες; :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

ε, φιλε η λεξη κ μονο "μεταμεσονυκτιο" δινει αλλη διασταση, τετοια ωρα που θα γινει :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Εγω θα μπω για το πικαντικο στοιχειο και οταν αλλαξει η συζητηση θα την κανω :01. Razz: 

DAB

----------


## Polyneikos

21:30 - 23 : 30

DAB DAB :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Μεθυσμενος μπαινω στο chat DAB DAB :01. Mr. Green:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## goldenera

> 21:30 - 23 : 30
> 
> DAB DAB



DAB DAB δεν έχει τελικά? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

ο admin παρακοιμηθηκε φαινεται :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Ναι ναι έχει πρωινό ξύπνημα γι'αυτό :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε 2 λεπτά μπαίνουμε, ανειλημμένες υποχρεώσεις!

----------


## goldenera

Ρε σεις μπήκαμε τελικα?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ειμαστε ονλαιν,οβερ

----------


## beefmeup

μακελειο λεμε :08. Jason:

----------


## Polyneikos

Oλα καλά , για άλλη μια φορα.
Να ζήσουνε  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Fataoulas

Στο καλυτερο γ@μ&θ*λκ# η μπαταρια μου  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σε προστατεψε η μπαταρια ρε Fataoula απο τη διαφθορα :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Fataoulas

Πεσ'το ψεμματα  :03. Thumb up:  Χρηστο 


(κια για το θεμα που εχασα)
Παντως , εγω εΓκρινω  :01. Mr. Green:   Και η b/w φωτο στη παραλια που εχει στο προφιλ, καλη ειναι. Εχει και ωραιο χαμογελο

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Αρχικα δεν ξεκινησε με προοπτικες το τσατ...για ωρα ημουν μονο εγω με Πολυνεικο...αλλα μετα εγινε δυνατο. :05. Biceps: 





> Oλα καλά , για άλλη μια φορα.
> Να ζήσουνε


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Fataoulas

Ρε παμε λεμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  :01. Mr. Green: 

Ουτε εξυπνη, ουτε χαζη.  Λαχειοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## Polyneikos

ο Κομπρα έπαιξε σπουδαία μπαλα στα τερέν του τσατ, για άλλη μια φορα :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενόψει των τελικών σήμερα στην Open Mr Olympia, θα ανοίξουμε το Live Chat στις 05:30
Oσοι πιστοί, προσέλθετε!

*http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/

*


> *Mr Olympia 2019 - Live Webcasting by Digital Muscle*
> 
> https://www.digitalmuscle.com/
> 
> *Παρασκευή 13 Σεπτεμβρίου 2019*
> 
> 
> - Finals 212 Olympia, Fitness, Figure, Women Physique , Mr Olympia Prejudging: 19:00 (ώρα Ελλάδος 05:00 Σάββατο Πρωί)
> 
> ...

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ενόψει των τελικών σήμερα στην Open Mr Olympia, θα ανοίξουμε το Live Chat στις 05:30
> Oσοι πιστοί, προσέλθετε!
> 
> *http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/
> 
> *



Φυσικά θα μαι εκεί  :03. Thumb up:

----------

